# Saw Swap 2014



## waho6o9

Welcome to Lumber Jocks Saw Swap 2014.

All input and advice are welcome to make this a great experience.

We can make saw from kits, repurpose saws, make your own 
from different suppliers, and basically have fun making a useful
saw for your shop.

Sign up, details to follow.

This is a skill building and sharing quest. You can post pictures anytime and if you're in 
an impasse or want to know how's the best way to do something we'll help
the best we can.

Fellow LJer's may offer Kits and Parts or anything to help make a successful
saw swap. Send me an email so I can put you on the vendor's list.

If anyone would like a specific saw please let me know and we'll 
accomodate.

Out of pocket expenses should be around $75.00

My email is: [email protected]

4 months should be enough time to make a saw
we'll trade October 1st. Send a picture around Sept. 1st.

Lumber Jock Vendors:

http://lumberjocks.com/messages/new/ErikF
Dovetail 10" 15tpi rip 1 ½" at the toe, 1 ¾" at the heel. 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, set and sharpened: $60.00 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, punched plate: $45.00 
• Copper adds $7.00.

Tenon Saw 12" 12tpi rip/x-cut 2 ¼" at the toe, 2 5/8" at the heel. 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, set and sharpened: $65.00 rip 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, punched plate: $50.00 rip 
• X-Cut add $7.50 to the sharpened and set kit. 
• Copper adds $7.00.

More saws available, please contact me or Erik.

Vendors:
http://www.onlinemetals.com/

Kits can be had from:
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-BOWS.XX/Gramercy_Tools_Turning_Saw_Parts
http://blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/slotted-back-saw-kits/index.html
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/CiantiM/Tillotson-02/tillotson-02-01.asp
http://www.bontzsawworks.net/home/build-a-saw-kit/

Some templates:
http://www.tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html
http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-handle-templates/index.html
http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/faq/36-saw-kit-tech/71-saw-patterns.html

Andy's saw talk series:
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/series/4708


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm going to have to get in on this one! I've got a practice saw ready for me to have at it to get ready for the real deal. So stoked!


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome aboard, you'll make some fine saws BrainT.


----------



## Sanding2day

Excellent… Been wanting to give this a shot for quite some time, will be another first


----------



## waho6o9

Glad you're giving it a go Dan, it's going be fun.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool man. I'd say we give LJs Wally, ErikF, and perhaps a few others a chance if they want to offer parts or kits.

Whether we do a 'request list," as in, I'd like a bow saw, or backsaw….it totally up to you Waho. Because it'll be more work for you.

And the whole send your pic of your tool before your assigned a swap partner has worked well. Keeps people from getting stiffed.


----------



## summerfi

This will be my first LJ swap. Count me in. Looking forward to more details.


----------



## JayT

Count me in, too.


----------



## terryR

Sounds a little over my head, but count me in! 

Gotta focus on a saw that can use a replaceable ( store bought ) blade.


----------



## waho6o9

Great ideas, thank you folks.


----------



## Slyy

Well I imagine I'll find some way to participate. It'll certainly push me!


----------



## Wally331

I'm definitely in! Can't wait!


----------



## waho6o9

More fine additions, the Saw Swap will be better for it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm willing to give this a shot also. Would like to make a bow saw or backsaw. Count me in.


----------



## ErikF

Well this is right up my alley! I'm in!


----------



## waho6o9

ErikF, Hammerthumb, Wally331, Slyy, TerryR, Ripthorn, Sanding2day

BRKH, SummerFi, JayT are in to make fine saws and your contributions

are welcomed. Post pictures and questions anytime.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

You can count me in. Will be my first swap so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Iguana

Count me in! Always wanted to make a saw.

Waho, how did you get collared to be the master of ceremonies?


----------



## ErikF

If anyone is planning to build a backsaw and is need of parts just let me know. I have a respectable stash of plates, split nuts, and brass backs. I'll sell the stuff at cost plus shipping.


----------



## john2005

I would love to be in as well. Not sure what that will look like as we have a new one due in a few weeks, but I'm willing to make a go at it.

Eric, I may just take you up on the backsaw parts offer.


----------



## Slyy

If anyone has any good links to saw types and suggestions on making kinds of shop made saws I think this would be a great help. I know a stair saw or bow saw might be something I could give a go, but I wonder what else is out there I'm just not aware of.


----------



## donwilwol

Are restored saws part of the swap, or does "repurpose" just mean using parts off saw?


----------



## Ripthorn

This is going to be a lot of fun. I have some curly cherry that may very well make it's way into a tote. That or some black walnut. Hmm….


----------



## waho6o9

Yes DonW restored saws are acceptable as are repurposed saws like cutting down a bigger one to make

a custom one.

Gramercy has bow kits on the link above Slyy. They have templates you can download and you can buy
their parts and have an excellent cutting bow saw.

Congratulations on your new addition John2005! Your saw will be fine and many thanks for your 
participation.

Mighty kind offer ErikF thank you for that.

"Waho, how did you get collared to be the master of ceremonies?"

I volunteered Mark because I like these swaps, I've made a couple of saws, 
and Lumber Jocks rock! And I figured it was my turn anyway so let's get it.

Thanks for joining NinjaAssassin, Mark Kornell, John2005 and hopefully

DonW will join as well.


----------



## summerfi

Here are some links to saw kits if anyone wants to go that route. One or two of these may exceed the $75 limit though.

Gramercy dovetail

Gramercy bow saw


Winsor dovetail

Blackburn backsaw

TGIAG stair saw


----------



## waho6o9

Bob Smalser's excellent tutorial:

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/bSmalser/strSawBlade/strSawBlade1.asp


----------



## Mosquito

hmmm… Count me in as well


----------



## waho6o9

Best wishes in the months ahead Mos, congratulations on getting 
a house and thank you for joining the saw swap.

Great links SummerFi thanks for taking the time to find them.


----------



## richardwootton

Don thanks for asking about a restored saw. That's much more in my wheel house.


----------



## Tim457

I'll figure out a way to get something done for this, I'm in.

Here are some useful links. First one is a handle making tutorial with a treasure trove of other links
http://www.backsaw.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=102
http://www.leevalley.com/US/newsletters/Woodworking/1/5/article3.htm

Some templates:
http://www.tgiag.com/saw-handle-scans.html
http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-handle-templates/index.html
http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/faq/36-saw-kit-tech/71-saw-patterns.html

Andy's saw talk series:
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/series/4708

I know there are other very good LJ links, I just didn't have them handy.

Thanks for organizing this Waho. It might help to put some of the best links in the header. Then we can keep a running tally of the different categories, like kits, templates, tutorials, etc.


----------



## waho6o9

Tim's in with some great links to share at your leisure.

Your work is appreciated Tim!

Maybe RichardWootton could be added as restored saws
are welcomed as are contributions from Galoot's in training.


----------



## DHS

Thanks for the message, Jimmy. How about a dovetail saw?


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Dave!

A dovetail saw would be awesome sir.

Thank you.


----------



## ErikF

When do we find out who we swap with? I spent some time working on my fasteners yesterday, finally got the copper (145) to thread without tearing. These are the first ones with the square bottoms so they're a little rough.


----------



## summerfi

Those look great Erik. Are you selling any? I see your saw kits are selling like hotcakes on ebay.


----------



## ErikF

Thanks, bob. I have a few final setup details to workout before I make a run of them but hope I'll get to that in the next week or two. The kits are doing well and have lead to some business which is always nice. Have you been doing any selling on there lately?


----------



## shampeon

Ok, I'm in. I'm going to make a tenon saw.


----------



## ToddJB

Eric, those are fantastic. Metal working impresses me, I hope it had the same effect on the ladies.


----------



## Slyy

Wow Erik, the copper screw nuts are awesome looking!! Might have to find some time to borrow my father-in-laws machine shop and get him to help make some hardware some day!


----------



## ErikF

It's been a lot of fun learning the equipment. If you decide to use copper ensure you use copper 145! It is machineable copper and is a bit harder to come by. Pure copper or copper 110 cuts like mud.


----------



## jordanp

Very temping… However my saw making skills are extremely limited… is there a sign up deadline?


----------



## waho6o9

Ian's in with a tenon saw, many thanks Shampeon!

Jordan my friend, you can sign up at your leisure as can any Lumber Jock.

Strong work on the ebay sales ErikF congratulations and may you have good
fortune going forward. Nice shoulder bolt split nut hardware you've made, great job.

After a couple months when we know who's in we'll sort out who wants what 
saw and to whom it goes.

Saws can come from kits or you can refurbish one, it's basically nothing on the level of 
work like Wally, Erik, DHS or other advanced LJers, it's a fun swap to make a handle and 
or cut your teeth, so to speak on a saw for swap.

Lee Valley offers some blades for keyholes and you can make your own handle.
Gramercy offers bow saw kits and I've made one and it's a hoot to use.


----------



## summerfi

Not to be picky, but here's the saw I'd like. 1858 British garden saw with carved ivory handle, swan pierced toe, cast brass back. Anybody wanna do this one?


----------



## CFrye

Just realized that I have made a saw before









This swap is tempting…


----------



## waho6o9

Have some fun Candy and make a saw or two, now that you have some

experience you can make a good ol rip saw. Or maybe get a saw kit or two

and make an extra one for you.

Here's a bow saw I made from a kit from Gramercy, cost effective as well:









Nice garden saw Bob, a lot of craftsmanship in that heirloom.


----------



## ErikF

Bob- you take on the elephant and the customs agents and I'll take a shot at making a saw plate and back.


----------



## jordanp

I do believe we've been down this road in the saw thread but never the less I have just the saw for you waho…..








Refurbished just to your liking my friend.


----------



## waho6o9

She'll make a good user Jordan, good job.


----------



## summerfi

Erik - I already have the ivory. Now the rest is up to you, bud.


----------



## 7Footer

This might sound a bit weird, but Bob I'd really like to see you and Erik tickle that ivory.

I'm real temped to join this swap, another opportunity to try and develop a new skill. Sorry for the redundancy Wahoo, but it's okay to take an existing vintage saw, make a new handle for it, sharpen it and submit that as my swap saw? If that's the case then I think I am in…. But I'll probably just end up buying a kit…


----------



## lblack2x4

I've been wanting to do a swap for a while now I'm definitly in. Smiths key carcass anyone??


----------



## summerfi

I could swap you my Smith's key panel. ;-)


----------



## lblack2x4

That would be fine with me.


----------



## waho6o9

No problem 7footer, make a new handle, sharpen it up and your good 
to go.

Thanks for joining lblack2×4 and 7footer your participation is appreciated.

That's a great looking key panel saw Bob.


----------



## lblack2x4

Just to point out. We will need hand sizes to help match with the person receiving the saw.


----------



## ErikF

Hmmmmm I really didn't see that one coming, Bob. I'm afraid to ask what you did for a living in your past life. What are the dimensions on that chunk of ivory?


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.bontzsawworks.net/home/build-a-saw-kit/

Bontz Saw Works offers saw kits at our price points and they

look to be of good value.

Thanks for the friendly advice and it'll be added to the vendors list.


----------



## summerfi

Lol Erik - that pic is a bit deceiving (intentionally). That saw is a small dovetail saw to make the ivory look bigger than it is. The chunk is probably 2 1/2" x 4" or something on that order. Not big enough for a saw handle. It has been in my family for a very long time. Part of the family jewels, so to speak.


----------



## CampD

Okay I've been putting off making a bow saw so I guess what time is better than now.
I'm in!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Not sure if this is matters right now, but I'll be doing a turning saw.


----------



## GMatheson

I guess I wanna play too. Put me in coach.


----------



## waho6o9

CampD's in with a bow saw, fantastic.

NinjaAssassin's making a turning saw very good.
Is it something like this?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Waho, yep, that's it.


----------



## waho6o9

Sometimes I wish my bow saw was a turing saw as it's

more versatile when ripping lumber.

Good call Billy, I'm sure your recipient will appreciate your efforts 
and craftsmanship.


----------



## CampD

Well I've been thinking Bow saw for awhile as the pile of used bandsaw blades staring at me hanging on the wall.
But maybe something more in line with a turing/coping saw may be in line.

Maybe I'll make both.


----------



## jordanp

One day i will have a frame saw suited for re sawing 3" wide blade 3-4tpi that would be awesome..


----------



## richardwootton

Jordan check out the Roubo frame saw. I have a big slab of sapele that I need to resaw so I'm planning on making one of those before long.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/roubo-frame-saw-blade/index.html

Blackburntools.com offers a Roubo frame saw blade and some parts for it.

Looks like a great project to undertake.


----------



## jordanp

That's a pricey blade if you want it sharp on delivery.

That is the blade I've been glance at off and on..
too many other sticks in the fire at the moment… soon, soon


----------



## jordanp

Looks like bontzsawworks.net has a 6th month wait on his backlog.. not sure if that includes the saw kits. Surely those could be shipped out fairly quickly..

Www.Bontzsawworks.net - says -
-Lead Time: Approx 6 months.
Please feel free to contact me with any questions at
( [email protected] )
Slooooow, but sure. 
I owe, I owe, It's off to work I go. 

Looks like there are quite a few people entering has anyone contacted any of the suppliers to try and arrange an event discount or coupon?
Maybe some sort of swap sponsor?


----------



## richardwootton

That's a good idea Jordan, I'm probably not the guy for that job, but I'm sure someone is.


----------



## jordanp

If the moderators/site owners would allow such a thing we could even put a logo/ad at thw top of the thread , saying event sponsored by…. (sponsor name goes here)

And maybe write a few reviews for them to use on their site..

Just a thought..


----------



## waho6o9

I did speak with the owner of Gramercy (toolsforworkingwood.com) on a discount

and was informed that while the intentions are good there's not enough

volume to justify the costs. Understandable. I explained that

I would still list him in the vendors list because their saw kits rock and he

did speak with me even though he's quite busy.

A 6 month back log? That's good to know, thanks Jordan.


----------



## jordanp

Yea 6 months is a long time but you might email him and see if the back log is on the kits as well.. it didn't clarify.


----------



## lblack2x4

The Bontz kit do not take 6 months that is for saws. They will take longer if you have him sharpen them but still not 6 months. I know because I just bought some.


----------



## summerfi

Finished my saw! Who will be the lucky guy to get this one?










Just kidding of course. This one-of-a-kind combination bevel gauge & keyhole saw is on ebay and can be yours for only $15.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks for sharing Bob, actually gives me an idea which I would like to try… Maybe a bonus swap item


----------



## chrisstef

Does it come with those pink satin sheets Bob? Im swayed easily.


----------



## terryR

I also stumbled across frame saw blades at Bad Axe of all places…$95!

http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/"kpfs":http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/kpfs

But, I also came across this article last night, which talked me out of big ole frames…

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/arts-mysteries-blogs/the-emperors-new-frame-saw

Lots of options…

Stef, you booked up for sharpening?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

terry, don't be talked out of it just yet. I've read that article a number of times, but I also came across a build thread of someone's first build(I think) on the les paul luthier forums. Dude built a frame saw to resaw some pieces and did so without much trouble. It wasn't quite so large as some of these 48" frame saws (the guy wasn't resawing very wide boards) but he didn't have any real trouble. Just something to think about.


----------



## Tim457

I've read that article a few times too, and I'm less convinced by it than I am by the large numbers of people that have gotten it to work pretty well, even for veneer. Just recently on the Lostartspress blog there was a series of articles on those types of saws being used for centuries. More for sawing timber than veneer, but still.


----------



## richardwootton

I think it was the renaissance woodworker that did a video of his build and then using it to resaw some lumber and slice some veneer. I don't have the link handy at the moment though.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah he did and so did Tom Fidgen.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/rww-151-roubo-resaw-frame-saw-in-action/
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/why-you-need-a-resaw-frame-saw/

http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/the-good-dr-s-medicine-chest-part-two.html
http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/category/the-unplugged-woodshop-2/the-kerfing-plane-and-frame-saw


----------



## terryR

Very cool, I've wanted a beast of a frame saw just because I saw Roy Underhill use one! 

Honestly, what about the smaller 28" frame saws? Anybody use one? I noticed an EC Emmerich saw last night with rip and cross blades that fit the same frame…nice gift…for a cool $150! Luckily Traditional Woodworker has the replacement blades for only $16…and also the 15" blades for smaller turning saw for about $10,

Of course, I could always re-tote my LN panel saw that I don't really like! LOL!


----------



## summerfi

One source that I've used for brass for saws is onlinemetals.com. I thought I'd mention they are having a father's day special through June 13. Use code DADF for 10% off all orders and 20% off orders over $100. Their prices are cheaper than, for example, McMaster Carr.


----------



## Mosquito

Of course, I could always re-tote my LN panel saw that I don't really like! LOL!

I'd be lying if I said that wasn't partly why I sold my LN panel saw lol
And am also hoping to be making myself a decent dovetail saw, and selling the LN dovetail saw I've got too.

I'm getting excited for this swap…


----------



## ErikF

Bob- Thanks for the resource, they are considerably cheaper than McMaster Carr.

My wall of saw plates is getting bigger. This doesn't include the 5 bigger saws on the bench.


----------



## Tim457

Nice Eric.

Mos, what don't you like about your LN saws?


----------



## Mosquito

they're fine saws, but not always exactly what I want. I wanted a finer toothed rip panel saw, which is why I sold the panel saw I had, and also because it doesn't quite fit my shop aesthetic. It might be a silly reason, but everything else I have is vintage, or similar. The LN's with their bright curly maple handles didn't quite fit in, and to be honest, I've taken a fancy to the idea of making a set of saws myself now


----------



## lblack2x4

Does anyone have an idea of how to taper saw plates for non back saws? That's what has stopped me from making them in the past.


----------



## ErikF

Taper grinding the plate as in thinner at the top?


----------



## lblack2x4

Yes. So less set is required. Like LN does on their panel saws


----------



## summerfi

lblack - there's been a fair amount of discussion on that subject on the internet, and to my knowledge no one has come up with an acceptable way to tapering a saw plate in the home workshop. It takes either some large sophisticated grinding equipment, or an extreme amount of effort and patience with generally mediocre results if attempted by hand.


----------



## ErikF

I think Bob hit it on the head. You could do it using a few methods with tools found in the normal shop but the chances of getting good results that are worth the effort are slim. I have drawn out a lot of "plans" to attempt this but in the end it would be costly and probably wouldn't work. BUT, if you can figure it out please let me know


----------



## terryR

Erik, that's a pretty sweet wall you have. Any with sharp teeth for sale? Or are they outta my price range? LOL.

PM if you want…

I dislike my LN panel saw because it has too few teeth for such a thin plate of steel. Just friggin' bends all the time while I'm ham fisting it through wood. It's filed rip at 9ppi…just too aggressive IMO. And, the maple tote doesn't do it for me either, Mos. Clashes with the old Disstons in a way the Bad Axe never will…


----------



## jordanp

Terry I like the idea is those 28" frame saws however I wish they offered something lower than 5 TPI

ErikF could you send me a link to your eBay store?


----------



## Mosquito

For the record, I ordered a backsaw kit from Blackburn Tools this afternoon, and got the paypal notification that it's packed and shipped (or at least postage printed)


----------



## waho6o9

EriK's making some fine hardware for saws. You can support
your fellow LJer here:

http://lumberjocks.com/messages/new/ErikF

If any LumberJock would like to be added to the vendors list please PM me


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sayin' a thing









(Other than Blackburn Tools delivery today)


----------



## waho6o9

Looks familiar Mos


----------



## ErikF

Got copper? Just finished these kits for a LJ, won't mention him in spirit of the swap.


----------



## Mosquito

There ya go waho


----------



## richardwootton

Those look great Erik. Are you able to make a saw kit with the plate already drilled?


----------



## ToddJB

It's not realistic for me to commit the time to this swap, but man, it's going to be cool. Good job, all.


----------



## ErikF

Richard- I can drill the plates. Maybe there is an easier way to do it but I have a hell of a time trying to match a tote to a pre drilled plate. The steel does make quick work of trashing a HSS bit but cobalt does decent, carbide spade bit is hands down the best.


----------



## richardwootton

I've never tried it, but without a drill press I'm not sure I'd be able to do it, at least not well. I try to do all my boring with a bit and brace.


----------



## ErikF

Got a friend with a drill press? The steel is pretty tough and might lead to many curse words and scratches if done by hand. Might be able to punch it.


----------



## richardwootton

Maybe I should just buy a drill press, but that would take away from the tools I really want to buy!


----------



## Mosquito

There's always the best of both worlds… 'tis what I did


----------



## ErikF

That is a beauty!


----------



## waho6o9

Saw kit prices from Erik. Printed with permission.

Dovetail 10" 15tpi rip 1 ½" at the toe, 1 ¾" at the heel. 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, set and sharpened: $60.00 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, punched plate: $45.00 
• Copper adds $7.00.

Tenon Saw 12" 12tpi rip/x-cut 2 ¼" at the toe, 2 5/8" at the heel. 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, set and sharpened: $65.00 rip 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, punched plate: $50.00 rip 
• X-Cut add $7.50 to the sharpened and set kit. 
• Copper adds $7.00.

Large Tenon Saw 
• Contact me with the request and I will price it out based on the desired size and toothing profile.

Brass Backs ¼" x ¾" 
• 10"- .02" slot $15.00 
• 12"- .02" or .025" slot $20.00 
• Anything over 12" add $2.00 per inch. Can be slotted .02", .025", or .032"

Copper Backs ¼" x ¾" +/- (these pieces are cut from a large sheet) 
• 10"- .02" slot $22.00 
• 12"- .02" or .025" slot $27.00 
• No stock for over 12"

Saw Screw Sets (one screw and one split nut) 
• Brass ½" 6.00 
• Brass 5/8" 8.00 
• Copper ½" 8.00 
• Copper 5/8" 10.00

Shipping is $12.00 for full kits, $5.60 for small parts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's so cool we have LJs who we are able to source the kits from as well. I've got one of Erik's kits already. The man know's what he's doin.


----------



## terryR

Damn, sounds like we are all swapping Erik's kits! LOL!

Hope I get the copper. just saying'


----------



## richardwootton

Mos, what brand is that beautiful old press?


----------



## Mosquito

*Richard* So far the only thing I've been able to find out about mine is that it matches this one (but doesn't have the belt drive attached to the fly wheel)
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/no-00-816-buffalo-champion-post-drill

Which they seem to also not know who made it. The main casting seems to be similar in shape to many Champion Blower & Forge post drills, but I'm not sure


----------



## summerfi

Teaser pic. Here are all the ingredients for my saw. Now all I have to do is build it.


----------



## Brit

That's a great teaser Bob. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's saws


----------



## Pezking7p

Jealous I don't have the time to devote to this swap. Looks like the results are going to be stunning.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am looking forward to this! This is timely, as I just purchased saw making materials to satisfy my curiosity after reading ErikF's blog posts on making back saws. Count me in!


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome aboard AgentTwitch!

We're looking forward to your fine work and participation.

Thanks for joining.


----------



## ShaneA

Is there a sign up deadline? I would have to admit I am a bit intimidated by making a saw. So I would like to hem and haw for a while longer yet…lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Shane, watch my youtube videos/follow my blog on making a small panel saw, surely you can do it too, even mine turned out ok lol


----------



## Tim457

Shane, your skills are way better than mine, and there are lots of types of saws or kits to work from so you can definitely find something doable.


----------



## waho6o9

There's no deadline ShaneA, take your time have some fun

and make a saw when you want to.


----------



## summerfi

It was a rainy day today, so I spent some time working on my saw. I have the plate cut out, but haven't cut the teeth yet. The handle is shaped to profile, the screw holes drilled, and the slot cut for the plate. At this rate I will be done well before October.


----------



## waho6o9

How does one cut the teeth Bob?

Sounds like a couple of more rainy days and you'd be close 
to done.


----------



## summerfi

Unless you have a press like Erik, the teeth are cut with a triangular saw file. Using a template allows you to consistently space the teeth to your chosen ppi. Yes, a couple more days should about do it.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Bob. The first teeth I cut was with a saw file and it 
was a good skill builder.

If anyone could facilitate a half back saw that would be awesome as 
there's a request for one. Here's a pic of a half back saw:


----------



## richardwootton

Waho, I was actually planning on asking if Erik could do a half back saw, or kit, even if it's not for the swap, I've just really been wanting one!


----------



## CFrye

What are the advantages of a half back saw? No surprise, I've not seen one before.


----------



## summerfi

That saw is a Disston No. 8 half back with a custom user-made handle. Nice looking saw.

Candy, the half back is kind of a compromise between a panel saw and a tenon saw. They apparently weren't big sellers, so they weren't around for too long. I suppose that's why they are fairly rare today.


----------



## waho6o9

Erik does take requests, questions, and judging by his

fair prices he's equitable as well.

So, let's support fellow LJers and get some half back saws made.


----------



## jordanp

Erik are you using a folley? Or just a hydraulic press with a home made cutter of sometype?


----------



## jordanp

_


----------



## waho6o9

Here's a saw toother on the local Craigslist for 150.00 but there's no fence
to run the saw plate against. It's called a BURR Saw toother

IDK ( I don't know) if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## terryR

I think Erik has his foley up and running?

+1 to his fair prices.

Hey WaH0, is there an official list of participants yet? Just wondering what size tote to add to my kit saw? I suppose regular?

What size tote are you guys making?


----------



## ErikF

I got an email back about the BURR toother, no indexing bars but those could be fabricated…I'm going to ask the guy for closeups of the punch.

I don't use an electric toother, I use a fly press. The fly press is typically used in blacksmithing but I was able to get it setup for punching teeth.

Here is a link to a youtube video I made of the press in action.


----------



## waho6o9

No official list as of yet terry.

I'd make the tote the same size as one of your favorite saws.

That'd be cool if the punch in the BURR toother wasn't too 
far gone. I'd hate to see you buy a boat anchor.


----------



## summerfi

Erik - Do you think a simple small arbor press would work for punching teeth in thinner saw plates? I doubt it would work for .032" and above, but maybe for .025 and below? Also, does punching teeth the full length of a plate produce any curvature in the plate?


----------



## ErikF

Bob- Punching the teeth doesn't cause any curve in the plate. The tight tolerance between the punch and the die keep anything from warping. Before I found a fly press locally I tossed around a lot of ideas for punching teeth, including a smaller arbor press. I think it would be difficult but doable with the right setup but I could be wrong. The thing with the fly press is the amount of momentum and energy built up in the weighted handle carries the punch right through the plate, I don't know if this type of force can be easily achieved with an arbor press.


----------



## CFrye

Got a link to this in my email from Shop Woodworking: Build a Custom Backsaw DVD with Matt Cianci DVD
Currently on sale for $12.49 if any are interested.
Erik, did you get any further pictures of the Burr?


----------



## ErikF

CFrye- I am still waiting on a return email from the seller. I asked for a few pictures of the punch and hope to get a response soon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, mallet swap is done, so on to the next one.

I bought a beastmaster saw kit from ErikF awhile back. I'm gonna use it as practice for my swap saw. I roughed out a saw handle today out of some qtrsawn burled walnut. I borrowed a thumb indention design from Bontz:









My attempt:








-









-
Now, do you guys use a router to start rounding things over? Or do it all by rasp?


----------



## Ripthorn

Red, that is some beautiful stuff. I haven't gotten past the roughing stage on my practice tote, but for planes (including closed totes) I rough out with a roundover bit, I think usually about 3/8 radius, then use the Iwasaki files. They come out beautifully contoured. With your tote, I would roundover the main gripping area and inside of the tote and leave the rest for rasps. Careful with them horns!


----------



## shampeon

That tote is going to rule, Red.


----------



## summerfi

Beautiful piece of walnut Red. I use rasps exclusively, but I don't see why a router wouldn't work to start. It really goes pretty quick after you've done one or two.


----------



## Mosquito

> Now, do you guys use a router to start rounding things over? Or do it all by rasp?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I do it all by rasp/file, but would agree with Bob, no reason a router wouldn't work. I was thinking about trying the router approach for my next one to see what it's like. It's just a lot of extra setup/take down for me


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. That is a nice chunk I was able to get ahold of. I should probably read some of Erik's and other's blogs before I delve deeper. I'd sure hate to jack that piece up;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I use a round over bit but always wanted to try one of these

then its rasp and files.


----------



## summerfi

Probably want to drill the screw holes before you start to shape the handle. BTW, Bontz borrowed the handle design from Disston.


----------



## terryR

Sweet piece of crotch walnut, Red! I would highly recommend boring the holes first, I usually do that before even rough shaping the horns, etc.

Got my awesome kit from Erik as well yesterday! Cannot decide which wood for tote…

...but youz guyz are killing me mentioning Henry Disston and 'lectric routahs in the same sentence! LOL. You cannot reproduce a beautiful vintage tote without using the same tools the guy used in 1875! Don't we have rules on this swap? 

Red, you NEED a Saw Tote Maker's Rasp…










...contact me for the Cocobolo handle.


----------



## palaswood

Count me in - i'm gonna do my best to source everything from raw materials & make everything from scratch. It's a shame I won't be able to smelt my own steel - the association probably wouldn't stand for it..

ooo This is gonna be fun!


----------



## 7Footer

Sick tote in the making Red. Love that handle Terry.

Saw guru's - is it blasphemous to make a left handed saw? (putting the medallion and screws on the 'wrong' side).


----------



## 7Footer

Sick tote in the making Red. Love that handle Terry.

Saw guru's - is it blasphemous to make a left handed saw? (putting the medallion and screws on the 'wrong' side).


----------



## summerfi

7 - Is the saw for you? I say if you want a left handed saw, make a left hande3d saw. There's no law against it.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah it would be for me…. I was also just contemplating it because I wonder how many people in the saw swap are left handed…. I just don't want to do something that the experts would consider a real no no.


----------



## cdaniels

i'm thinkin I would like to participate in this, how fast is the shipping on one of the saw building kits?


----------



## cdaniels

ohh man I just had an awesome Idea. Seeing as how i'm in japan it would be fitting for me to make a japanese Dozuki pullsaw that takes replaceable blades. That way it can be used FOREVER and you're not limited to just one set of TPI. You can change the blades out to facilitate whatever you are working on. the link is information on them if you're interested, ps I could sure use a nice bow saw!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_saw

Iron Sides


----------



## palaswood

what are you doing in Japan? I was in china in may for work. I found a 2×2x 4' beam of pink ivory at a lumber yard (they were selling only construction lumber), and the young people there let me have it for free since they thought it was junk (it didnt look pretty then, does now after I took the #4 to it). Score for me.

Is a keyhole saw too small for a swap item? Maybe as a bonus item. yeah! That would cool.
Frame saw is whats got my interest, since theres a lot of woodworking involved, but I really want to shape a fancy handle too… decisions decisions…


----------



## cdaniels

i'm active duty air force until i get medically discharged for being in a wheelchair


----------



## cdaniels

dont know if i missed it but do we have to email to sign up?


----------



## Sanding2day

@Cdaniels I believe Jimmy had said that he was not imposing any signup dates and simply looking to attain the completed saw picture by 01Sep for a swap date receipt of 01Oct. Best of luck with the medical I will be wrapping up 21 years Army in Aug17.

@Red that is going to be an amazing tote!! Getting some practice in making a handle for a scraper like tool sharpened from a 88L Simpson Strong Tie. Likely have enough for a tote from that same piece of Walnut but not thinking it has near the character…

@Terry that Cocobolo handled rasp is truely a thing of beauty! So need to get a lathe at some point…


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the continuity Dan, and you're correct, sign up 
anytime you want.

A keyhole saw works and a Dozuki saw is a great idea.

Palaswood, Mr. Rojo, Cdaniels and Dan are in the saw swap 2014.

Thanks for joining.


----------



## GMatheson

Looking forward to seeing that saw when it's finished Red. That walnut is crazy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I'll post it up when it's done Greg. Like I say, I probably shouldn't have used such a nice piece of wood on my first attempt. It's probably because I have brass cajones. However, I reserve the right to pout like a schoolgirl if I ruin it.

Terry- your right, I do NEED one of those tote shaping rasps…..you filthy fine tool enabler. lol. I'l have to put that one the list. I'm really lusting for some carving tools. I don't even have a gouge to hand carve that that thumb indention. For shame.

I did order some various grits of 1" 'shop roll' sand paper so I could do some of this action:








-
Pretty sure I Don do that in one of his blogs.


----------



## terryR

Good on ya, Red! IMO, sandpaper IS a hand tool, although an expensive one! Have a look at some of the cabinet maker's rasps that LN carries. And if you see a Gramercy tote maker's rasp, or any hand-stitched, grab it! They sell out quickly in my experience. I KNOW some of you get sick of me mentioning Auriou, but I go straight from their rasps to 100 grit sandpaper…they ARE friggin expensive, but really do nice work.

Nah, DonW has a fancy frame removed from a crusty transitional plane, and screwed to a 2×4. Then just screw the tote in place and sand all day…I have one, too! 

Thanks, Dan, my lathe work is for hire, or trade. LOL.

Dozuki saw is a fantastic idea! Fine quality replacement blades everywhere…I almost chose that route, but gonna go with a back saw…


----------



## terryR

Red, and everyone, just had a thought that may save ya money?

Got a corded drill, and a $10 vise? Clamp the drill up-side down in the cheap vise, insert a sanding drum from the Borg, and carve…errr…sand away! I've used that for YEARS before getting better tooling…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Work with what ya got ehh Terry? I never have picked up an oscillating sander. I've just got a cheapy drum setup for my drill press:








It even oscillates…..hand powered;-)

So I tried this method for the saw plate kerf:








It works ok. It gets it straight, but I sure felt like I was gonna cut myself. Once it was started straight, I switched to the Wally rip saw to finish the cut. Chiseled out the slot for the brass:








-
And I managed to get the holes drilled without jacking it up. 









-
Yeehaw. Now for some shaping.


----------



## richardwootton

That's a great idea Red! Did you just find some left over stock roughly half the thickness of the saw tote?


----------



## donwilwol

Red, how do you make sawdust and shaving disappear? I'd feel better about myself if you left some in the pictures 

That's going to be a fine looking saw. I want to see the sawdust it makes!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Man, that thing is a beast. Looking good, Red.


----------



## ErikF

Dang! You're doing a bang up job on that saw, Red! I've started taking shortcuts when making the tote…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^There you go Erik. I was already thinking if I did this often I would come up with a jig or something.

Don- I guess I do blow or brush of debris before a take a pic. I'll try to be more messy for ya. But if you don't know me by now, you will never ever, ever know me….ooooowww-oowwwohoooo. ha!



> That s a great idea Red! Did you just find some left over stock roughly half the thickness of the saw tote?
> 
> - richardwootton


Yep Richard, just found something in my scrap bin.

I suppose if I ever build another roubo, I'll have beastmaster saw to tame the leg DTs.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm wanting a beastmaster size saw for my Roubo build in a bad kinda way!


----------



## donwilwol

Look at Erik's picture! See the sawdust!

ha, just bustin a bit Red. Your last Bench motivated me to get the drawers under my corner bench going. I'll post some picture to post.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Red, I KNEW you were a smart guy!  Kinda like the hand-operated oscillating sander you got going! I kinda like that saw a LOT MORE!

This is gonna be a cool swap since we get to see stuff being built…

Love the slot cutter…and the sawdust.


----------



## palaswood

7/8 in thick stock is ok for a saw handle right?


----------



## lblack2x4

Joseph,
7/8" stock should be fine. In my past saws I have used full 4/4 but most handles are between 3/4 and 7/8.


----------



## summerfi

7/8 would be about the ideal finished thickness for most saw handles.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks, so If I do use 7/8, then I better not take any off and hope I can get away with it.

But thats good to know.


----------



## Mosquito

I used 4/4 and it fits my hand well. wouldn't go any larger than that though, personally


----------



## summerfi

Teaser shot.


----------



## palaswood

All I see is a blonde mustache


----------



## richardwootton

I like that nib there Bob!


----------



## ErikF

I second the blonde mustache…also looks to be a steel comb.


----------



## ErikF

A little saw building motivation. Putting copper to good use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice. I love me some copper and walnut.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm luvin' that copper!


----------



## summerfi

Cutting the slot for the back…the old fashioned way.


----------



## ErikF

What species of wood is that? Reminds me of locust.


----------



## summerfi

Not locust, but I'm not tellin' till the swap. ;-)


----------



## palaswood

Bob that has to be mulberry - I was working some today


----------



## Brit

Looks like Yellowheart to me.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, MY guess was yellowheart, too. Not enough contrast between growth rings for osage, and my mulberry is a lighter hue of yellow while being worked…

Erik, love that curly walnut and copper! Too much. Bud, all you need now is a laser engraver for your logo, and a website!


----------



## summerfi

. . . ;-) . . .


----------



## ErikF

Terry- I'm keeping my eye out for an engraver at a fair price…something always comes along so I'll be patient. A website is currently in the works. I was lucky to find a website developer that is also a woodworker in need of a large set of saws, the website should be up and running by the end of the year. I would love to do it sooner but the ole USMC will keep me busy until then. I'm hoping to offer a line of tools, I'm currently in the equipment collection phase so I will be able to hit the ground running next year. Be ready for copious amounts of brass and copper packages coming your way.


----------



## waho6o9

Something copper comes this way.

Thank you Erik!


----------



## summerfi

Love the teaser shots. Anyone else working on their swap saw yet? Let's have a glimpse.


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work Bob.

I'm going to practice on a Bontz kit until the copper kit arrives.

Here's for starters a template on a canted plate.


----------



## waho6o9

Maple handle is formed and slotted for the brass back

now to slot for the blade and drill some holes.


----------



## cdaniels

Heading downtown today to pick up the blades for my saws. Got some wenge maple and walnut for the handles. Am I being too cheap making 3. I plan on including 6 diff sized blades


----------



## waho6o9

Sounds great cdaniels the different blades

will be appreciated, good ideas.

Bingo, all's left is to sharpen her up.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking work, guys! Love the teaser shots of the saw builds!

I'm certain most folks think I'm weird, but I honestly believe I'm a re-incarnated saw tote maker! No joke.

Shaping all the nibs, and hooks, and having the finished tote actually fit the saw plate (and my hand), fills me with joy and happy accomplishment more than any other project I've built! One of these days I HAVE to get past my fear of the saw sharpening learning curve…been too long…probably 100 years! LOL.

A little inspiration from ?Two Lawyers?










Think I'm going with curly walnut, too?


----------



## summerfi

Terry, being weird ain't a bad thing, and I agree holding onto a nicely shaped, pretty saw handle you made yourself is a fantastic feeling. That one in the pic is a beaut.


----------



## terryR

Bob, I really like when I'm restoring a vintage tote, and get past the grime, to find faint rasp marks left by the original maker. Oh, those get to stay! LOL.


----------



## summerfi

Just think, Terry, it may have been you who put those rasp marks there in a past life. ;-)


----------



## palaswood

Woah… thats deep Bob… dont drown!


----------



## cdaniels

man seeing all these awesome looking saws makes me feel guilty cuz i can't get ahold of some of that fancy burly or figured wood here for handles for the swap. hope i don't dissapoint whoever gets my dozuki saws


----------



## ErikF

Cdaniels- would you mind showing your build process for the dozuki handles?










A little oil followed by some wax is what it took to make this ebony shine.


----------



## cdaniels

i will soon as I get a chance to get some done lol. too many orders coming in right now that I need to fill before I can start working on stuff for myself.


----------



## waho6o9

The saw kit looks the money and I like the shoulder bolt on the

split nuts. Thanks again Erik!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Got mine today too. Berry nice.


----------



## Sanding2day

Very pretty Walnut handle there Terry! Wtg!!!


----------



## waho6o9

You're handles and saws are in the spirit of skill building

and sharing cdaniels and they will probably be well received

so not to worry my friend.


----------



## terryR

Ooooh, love that G.Ebony. Not sure I could actually USE it, though. 

Got my kit from Erik, too, sweet! So, what the best way to punch or drill holes for hardware? Nice and clean?


----------



## summerfi

Here's the best way I've found, Terry. Bores a nice clean hole easily. You can get 'em here or here.


----------



## Mosquito

I second the above. It works much much better than a standard twist drill bit in spring steel.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, looks like a worthy investment!


----------



## jordanp

I've used carbide Endmill bits to drill through saw plates before. they seem to work pretty good


----------



## palaswood

Erik do you buy the saw blades or make them? Hownare the teeth cut and set?


----------



## ErikF

I make the blades. The teeth are punched on a fly press and set with a Stanley 42X . Final shaping and sharpening are done with a standard saw file.


----------



## palaswood

Awesome. What steel are you using Erik?


----------



## waho6o9

Glued up a template last night and worked on the

tote today and making some nice cuts with a

Veritas xcut saw that was purchased from Mr. Rojo,

thanks again Red the saw cuts nice!


----------



## ErikF

> Awesome. What steel are you using Erik?
> 
> - palaswood


I use 1095 spring steel. I order it from McMaster Carr and am happy with it so far. They seem to be the cheapest i have found and offer a wide range of thicknesses. If you decide you want to buy some go for the flat stock over the rolls. I had to get a slip roller to straighten the rolled steel.


----------



## palaswood

The annealed? or spring tempered? .032 is good right? I probably won't go this route since I probably wont find a fly press, but I want to know EVERYTHING.


----------



## ErikF

Waho- what wood is that you're using??


----------



## ErikF

> The annealed? or spring tempered? .032 is good right? I probably won t go this route since I probably wont find a fly press, but I want to know EVERYTHING.
> 
> - palaswood


I'm in the shop right now but I'll send you a message when I get inside with all the details on the saw plates and toothing without a fly press.


----------



## waho6o9

Zebrawood and so far so good. Let's hope I don't drop
it again, Oops. LOL


----------



## ErikF

Looks great! I hear dropping the wood a few times relaxes the grain…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks it's coming along fine and the grain should be

relaxed enough as it was dropped again. Oh well.

Here's a cut out on plywood I use to make things with and it's

easier to shape the handle with rasps and files. That silver

thing on top is a clamp from under the plywood.


----------



## docholladay

This sounds like something I would like to get in on and the timing is about right (hinting that I don't get in a hurry on these kinds of things). This should be fun.

Doc


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome, welcome to the saw swap Doc!


----------



## Mosquito

Little bit of shop time tonight workin' on my first backsaw. Not intended for the swap, unless I get lazy and don't make another saw lol My 10" dovetail saw kit turned into a 9" dovetail saw when I accidentally sliced an angle off of the front of the saw rather than the back (note to self, next time check tooth direction BEFORE cutting the corner off)

Otherwise, got the spine straightened, plate straightened, and got that all polished up and ready to go. Now I just have to finish shaping the tote…


----------



## terryR

Sweet looking totes everywhere! Maybe I better re-saw some wood, and get started…

Hey Erik, if you get the time, I'd also like to know exactly which type of steel you've been ordering. I assume spring tempered?


----------



## palaswood

I guess I better just ask my questions in the thread since they're getting asked anyway, and thats the point here.

Erik mentioned he is using 1095 spring tempered from McMaster Carr.

Next topic: Tote woods - is there a reason why certain woods should be used and/or avoided? Whats the most common?


----------



## summerfi

Joseph - British saws traditionally had European beech handles, and a few of their high end saws used mahogany and even ebony. The early American saws used American beech in the British tradition, but later switched to apple. You'll see a few American saws with walnut, cherry, and on high end saws rosewood. Later lower quality American saws went back to beech.

As important as species is grain orientation. Saw handles should be quarter sawn so the grain runs across the short axis of the handle when looking from the end, and of course looking from the side the grain should run parallel to the direction you push the saw.

As for woods to be used or avoided, any relatively dense hardwood would make a decent saw handle. Pourous woods like oak are not too desirable. Most of the tropical hardwoods are great.


----------



## palaswood

Bob… im laughing. I tend to overthink my posts. That post BEGAN as a post about grain direction, but then I got talking about wood choice, then went back and deleted the first part… doh!

Thanks for covering that. I see now why people are talking about resawing then getting started on handle.

Box of wood coming your way this weekend, I promise. I'm terrible about such things…


----------



## terryR

Really, I only meant re-sawing in the sense of dimensioning the lumber from 8/4 to 4/4. In my shop, the woods to choose are those UNDER 13% moisture content. 

Anyhow…love this Tyzack saw (especially since it was just re-sharpened by Mark Harrell), but hate the tote…










It's garish IMO. I can fit all 5 fingers in the hand hole, not 3. And it's spray painted. The saw isn't very old or collectible, so I've been wanting to replace the tote for a while. Good excuse to get some practice for The Swap! LOL.

Just started this afternoon, should be easy to guess the wood…










Big Thanks to TGIAG for the vintage Tyzack template…


----------



## palaswood

So you only want 3 fingers in the hand hole?


----------



## richardwootton

Trying to avoid dirty jokes so hard right now!


----------



## summerfi

Joseph - in spite of Richard's dirty mind, you want your middle, ring, and pinkie fingers in the hole, your thumb of course wrapped around the back part of the handle, and your index finger along the right side of the handle (assuming you're right handed) to help guide the cut.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Bob, for showing us the proper way to hold a hand saw…especially a short joinery saw.

I'm convinced that the hand hole slowly became larger over the years, so the average user could fit his whole hand in there. I think the Marketing Dept. slowly gained more input on the finished product, over the actual maker or professional user.

Heck, by 1960-1970 who was using a hand saw anyway? A few hardcore ol' timers and hobbyists?


----------



## jordanp

TerryR those Tyzack handle templates are nice!!


----------



## terryR

Yeah, TGIAG Rock!










gotta find to compensate them for such an archive of patterns…


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, got to looking at the priority list of projects and it looks like I may have to bow out of the swap. Not for certain yet, but just a heads up. Is there an in/out deadline?


----------



## palaswood

So here is my D7 5ppi rip saw that needs some resto - It's in pretty darn good condition considering I got it for just 20 bucks.

I need to get some Evaporust, right? Whats the process for that? remove the handle and soak all the metal in it for a few days?


----------



## waho6o9

No deadlines, thanks for letting us know.

If you have a full plate take care of that first and then

make a saw if/when you can.


----------



## summerfi

My saw swap handle. She don't look like locust or yellowheart no mo'.


----------



## richardwootton

Is that some QS ribbon mahogany I see?


----------



## summerfi

Nope


----------



## richardwootton

Killin' me Bob! It does look a lot like some QS Spanish cedar I have now that you've applied some color, but clearly that's not it.


----------



## jmartel

Sapele, Khaya, or Makore would be my guess.


----------



## summerfi

Actually, mahogany was a pretty good guess, but it's none of the woods mentioned so far. The ribbon effect is a wavy figure in the wood.


----------



## cdaniels

Picked up the first couple blades today.


----------



## CampD

That tgiag link is awesome!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The only think I ran into with the TGIAG patterns, is they printed to small. There's probably some way to get them to print the necessary size, but it's beyond my tech know-how.


----------



## Tim457

Try to look through your print options when you print. There should be an option for scale 100% or something. Or it might say scale to fit or shrink to fit and you want to uncheck those.

That is awesome Bob. There's no way I can compete with that!


----------



## summerfi

Red - Tim is correct. When you are selecting the saw handle you want, click on the pdf option. Then, to print the handle, click on the "Automatic Zoom" tab and select "actual size". Should make it print the true size, or at least it does on my printer.


----------



## waho6o9

Love me some Japanese pull saws, nice ones cdaniels.

Here's one I made a while back. The handles not too ergonomic 
but it's way functional.










I'm going to try that zoom thing on the printer good to know.


----------



## terryR

+1 on the Japanese saws, I only have one, but that will change soon. I like the cut on the pull for detail work!

Red, don't you have kids for computer back up support? LOL. Do ya have a flatbed scanner? Get one of the kids to enlarge your template until the scale measures correctly against a ruler. Easier than driving a big ole locomotive! 

...oh, I think I made a piece of Bubinga firewood yesterday…


----------



## richardwootton

Bob did you file the nib on that plate yourself?


----------



## summerfi

Richard - yes I did.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the pattern info guys. I'll try that next time. I gave up and drew it freehand on the last.


----------



## summerfi

Anybody need rasps to work on their saw handle? I picked these up in a group of files at a yard sale today. Since I have more rasps than I'll wear out in my lifetime, I'd be happy to donate these to anyone in the saw swap in exchange for postage. The two half rounds are old Nicholsons. The larger round one is Japanese and the smaller round is unmarked. The Japanese one is so-so, but the others would do a good job.


----------



## 7Footer

I could use a decent set of rasps, I've only got the super cheap set of 3 from HF…..


----------



## summerfi

I'll PM ya 7.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Darn I could use some rasps.

And Darn x2, I cut the kerf for my brass back a little wide. The saw blade kerf is fine, but not so much the wider slot for the brass back. Is it a mortal sin to glue a little shim in there?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Red, could you maybe chisel it out quite a bit wider, glue in a different species that might contrast nicely against the wood and the back, and cut a new kerf altogether? then it's a design detail. just a thought


----------



## summerfi

Rasps are on their way to 7Footer's house.



> Is it a mortal sin to glue a little shim in there?


That's exactly what I would do. If you use the same wood it should hardly be noticeable.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Billy that isn't a terrible idea for the future.

I CA glued a shim in there. I'm torn because I don't have another piece with that nice of figure to use for another tote. I think it should be alright.

btw, burled walnut is interesting to work.


----------



## richardwootton

+1 to burled walnut being interesting to work. Red I might have a chunk I could send your way that might have figure pretty close to yours. I'd have to look and see if it's wide enough.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I appreciate the offer Richard, but I think I found another piece that will work if I decide this one is too shabby for the swap. It helps that it's a DT saw…don't need as big of a piece.

Don't know if I got cocky or what, my beastmaster practice tote went well, I've goofed on this DT handle twice already. Oh well. I did give them a slight roundover on the 'lectric router table. Now I'll just wait for the gramercy rasp I ordered to finish shaping. TerryR made me buy it.


----------



## CampD

I started a few pieces Saturday.
1st. I found this Jennings blade in the quarter bin, no handle or back and needs a little cleaning.
Made the handle out off tiger maple.









Who's the LJ on here that's making nuts and saw backs?

2nd; started my coping bow saw, making it in tiger maple.


----------



## summerfi

Doug - ErikF is the man to see for screws and backs.


----------



## terryR

Just as Red, I bungled up the mortise on my tote which accepts the brass back. Darn back is tapered! But, I'm more focused this time…

Red, I guarantee you'll love that rasp, and certainly use it for more than just saw totes!

I've been studying that mortise that accepts the backs on vintage and new saws in my shop…all the new ones look routed or milled. Just curious how everyone here is doing it? chisel and mallet?


----------



## Mosquito

> Now I ll just wait for the gramercy rasp I ordered to finish shaping. TerryR made me buy it.
> - BigRedKnothead


I am quite pleased with mine as well.

-

Terry, I cut the sides blind-dovetail style, and then gave it the ol' chisel and mallet.


----------



## ErikF

Terry- I've cut the pocket on a router table, all by hand, and with a keyseat cutter. Keyseat cutter is awesome but I use it with a milling machine which makes it pretty user friendly. If you're doing it by hand a 3/16" forstner bit can be pretty useful to remove the majority of the waste and then finish it off using a chisel.


----------



## Buckethead

I wish I had participated. I knew I would. But I just got through a really busy spell, and about to enter another. In that respect, it's good I refrained.

All that wishywashiness said… This is an awesome frikkin swap. Well done, fellas!


----------



## summerfi

You can actually start the mortise with a saw and saw out about half of it on a diagonal before the saw would start to hit anything important. Then I follow up with a sharp chisel by hand.


----------



## CampD

Coping saw #1 finished.


----------



## cdaniels

hey I need to order some brass screws for these dozuki saws. I know it's not keeping up with traditional dozuki but I'm going for a hybrid class it up a bit approach. who can I get some of them suckers from?


----------



## summerfi

Doug - that saw turned out really nice. The maple is fantastic.

cdaniels - are you looking for split-nut type screws? If so, LJ ErikF is your man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- ya you'd think we'd learn. If your gonna do the plate kerf by hand, start sawing or chopping undersized. You can always pare it wider with a chisel.

I've started shaping both totes. I don't think the sawmakers out there are going to have to worry about any competition from me. I'm having fun, but this takes me so long I'd never make a buck at it.

I like using block planes and chisels as much as I can before I switch to files, rasps, and sandpaper.


----------



## richardwootton

Red how do you like that little LN block pictured there? I really need to get a good block plane in my arsenal and am having a tough time deciding between LN or veritas.


----------



## jordanp

Yea my next purchase will probably be a block plane since all I have is my old trusty Stanley 220

I'm thinking about the LN skew block plane or the Stanley 140


----------



## terryR

Doug, That IS a gorgeous saw, nice work!

Thanks for the tips, guys, forgot about starting with a saw…doh!

Red, your cheek looks awesome! Don't fool yourself…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Richard. I love that 102. It's a the perfect little block imo.

If your not familiar, it's small, palm-sized. For an all around block, I'd get the LA 60 1/2 block plane.


----------



## shampeon

Since getting my Millers Falls 07 (skew block) it's been pretty much the only one I really use. FWIW.


----------



## terryR

Wow, I've never seen a MF skew plane…photos, please. 

My go-to block is a sharp Stanley65, love the knuckle joint lever cap for its looks and the threaded rod for adjusting iron depth, add the adjustable mouth, and what else is there to need? Except maybe some bronze! LOL. No LN block planes in my shop…but my b-day is only 3 months away…


----------



## terryR

Oh crap, just re-read the swap rules…we need to submit photos in a couple of weeks? Looks like I better get busy…


----------



## JayT

> Oh crap, just re-read the swap rules…we need to submit photos in a couple of weeks? Looks like I better get busy…
> 
> - terryR


I know the feeling, my saw isn't started anywhere except in my head, yet. Got a couple projects checked off the shop queue, so should be able to start on it this weekend. Though I'm looking at all the great preview pics going on and wondering if what I was planning will be worthy.


----------



## Mosquito

you've got over a month! lol
we'll trade October 1st. Send a picture around Sept. 1st.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that is kinda sneakin up though, isn't it.


----------



## JayT

> you ve got over a month!
> 
> - Mosquito


Are you not familiar with my pace of work? That's probably not enough time.


----------



## shampeon

For Terry:


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Ian. Looks like a fine plane to have in the arsenal! Love how the machined pattern travels up the knuckle lever cap, and of course the name on the side. ( I wish Sargent had done that)...gonna have to search for one of those guys, or reasearch the Sargent alternative…now.

Oh, I just relaxed about the deadline…completely forgot that August comes between now and then. Too much stress lately! 

AND our female pig is due any day…no end to the stress.


----------



## summerfi

Here's a teaser of the handle on a bonus item I'm including with my saw. This handle is walnut. The saw set is just for scale.


----------



## ErikF

A little saw building…


----------



## richardwootton

Erik, you are officially a beast! Unfortunately I spent the money set aside for the saw we were brain storming on the ER, but it shouldn't be too long before I recoup my losses.


----------



## richardwootton

But I do really like that big tenon saw you have up there!


----------



## cdaniels

Figured this'd be the place to ask, I bought these bits but they feel lighter than aluminum, wth did I buy?


----------



## ErikF

Richard- I saw the pics, looks unpleasant and I know nothing is cheap when it comes to an ER visit. That tenon saw is my go-to saw, would have sold it but I had some nasty tear-out when cutting the pocket for the back.

Cdaniels- the package says high speed steels (should be steel) but it looks all types of strange. Where did you find that??


----------



## cdaniels

at makemahn, I live in japan


----------



## AgentTwitch

I started off milling some brass 360 bar stock and rough cutting some spring steel. I thought I might try a mockup handle first using some quartersawn hard maple using a Lie-Nielsen dovetail saw as a reference.


















Too bland! I could transtint it to look like apple or cherry….Nah…










Now this maple is a different story. I like the Moses Eadon handle better, so that is what template I am using for this saw










Will post updates soon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finally received my Gramercy tote makers rasp thingy. I've heard is said that the first use of a hand stitched rasp is a Zen-like experience. Tis true.


----------



## summerfi

August, that maple handle looks great, and the next one out of curly maple should be a show stopper.

I gotta get me one of those handle makers rasps that everyone raves about.


----------



## richardwootton

Boy that rasp really would have come in handy in shaping the handle for my mortise masher mallet (sorry for the alliteration) that I just finished. Terry may have just convinced me, via El Rojo Grande.


----------



## 7Footer

Looking good fellas!

Finally got started on my saw tonight… only had a little over an hour in the shop but it was enough time to get my stock milled up and get the holes drilled for 2 handles..










That rasp looks pretty sweet Red… Reminds me of that video a while back of those Germans making those hand stitched rasps..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, not trying to "upsell" everyone, but if there were ever a tool for the job…

Never mind, I have no problem promoting toolforworkingwood.com. I got to meet Joel and others at the Amana colonies last year. Fine people, and fine tools.

Now I really want some Auriou rasps. My kid don't need new clothes for school. Do they? ;-)


----------



## richardwootton

Red if you could see the boots on my feet right now that would answer your question. I've been putting off replacing them because I LOVE tools! I think I have a problem.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. My wife gives me crap because I still wear holey shirts I've had since college. My boots would be sad too if my employer didn't pay half.

Tools and lumber. I'm straight up addicted.


----------



## AgentTwitch

+1 for Auriou rasps and the saw tote rasp.


----------



## palaswood

+1 on tool and lumber addiction Red. I have two pairs of sneakers i alternate, both with the sole coming apart! But I spent 100 bucks on a plane, vintage disston coping saw and Evaporust this week.

I think I have my priorities straight!

Hows oak for a saw handle? I have some awesome coast live oak that is very dense and hardly porous at all. I know I can find some sick grain patterns in there. Any drawback to an oak?


----------



## summerfi

Joseph - You don't see many oak saw handles. All that I've seen were user made. One drawback I can think of is that oak generally has a lot of tannins in it. These could react with the steel and turn the wood black. It would be plenty strong though.


----------



## palaswood

Tannins, huh… I didnt think about that. Cool. Thanks bob.


----------



## 7Footer

Do you guys think there is any issue with using a vingear/steel wool mix to ebonize a handle? I tested it on a scrap piece of the wood I'm using for my handle last night and I loved the look of it…. I mean 'issue' because of what Bob mentioned with the tannins in Oak… I'm not using Oak, but just wondered if the vinegar solution would cause any oxidation or rusting on the steel….. I don't imagine it would but feel like I should pose the question….

I have 2 vinegar solutions, one is WAY darker than the other, which I think looks tits with finish on it…..


----------



## Tim457

The tannins in the wood are what the vinegar and steel wool react with to do the ebonizing. I didn't realize but walnut has high tannin content and ebonizes very well, but I don't know that walnut is a problem as a saw handle.

i think its possible that the left over vinegar on the saw handle could contribute to corroding the steel. Vinegar does corrode steel eventually. After the ebonizing is done you could just rinse the wood and get rid of most of the left over vinegar. If you had already pre-raised the grain and sanded that back you should be ok.


----------



## terryR

Well, bollocks! Somehow this forum got pushed OFF my watchlist?

Red, congrats on the new rasp. I'm sure you'll use it on lots of projects! The steel is hand-stitched in Pakistan, but IMO it's a fine tool for the price. Just lemme know if/when the handle comes loose! LOL. AND, here's another gotta have tool…a plane maker's float! Browse LN's website. They excel at removing wood in corners and leaving a nice finish.

Re: ebonized woods…I've been searching for the answer to that question, too, whether or not the vinegar will eventually destroy the steel plate? Cannot find much data that applies to a saw tote, yet. But, I've seen well known makers offer ebonized wood on a completed saw, FWIW, 2 Lawyers, Bontz, maybe Rob Cosman?

Anyone close to Bontz? I bet a quick email could provide clues.

Maybe a hidden piece of material between the steel and wood on the completed saw? wax paper? I dunno…


----------



## shampeon

I'm pretty sure the vinegar or whatever acid you use to ebonize the wood isn't strong enough to harm the plate.

If you're worried, a wipe down with some baking soda plus water would neutralize any remaining acid.


----------



## palaswood

Finally got some saw stuff (thanks Erik) and tried making a handle from scrapwood just to see how it works out before attacking the good stuff. I used some old growth western cedar, and I think i'll make it into a coaster for myself.

And I can tell you right now, this may be the first saw I make, but it WILL NOT be the last.

Something draws me to toolmaking like no other discipline. Tools, which are active over objects like boxes etc that are passive, provide a means to make something with something that you made… that really speaks to me.


----------



## summerfi

Toolmaking is in our DNA. We can't help it.


----------



## ErikF

Bob- I see you found pictures from my recent family vacation.


----------



## ToddJB

Erik, you weren't up for the rousing game of light the mammoth on fire?


----------



## summerfi

Yeah Erik, and did you enjoy your vacation at the nudist colony?


----------



## shampeon

Was Burning Man fun, Erik?


----------



## ErikF

I couldn't put the flyer down after I read "When was the last time you you hunted a mammoth…naked?".


----------



## summerfi

Actually, if you look at that guy closely, he bears a strong resemblance to my g.g.grandfather, pictured in my avatar. I think they are only a few generations apart.


----------



## ErikF

It would make sense, this guy is obviously part of your bloodline, Bob. Pretty sure thats an early Disston-to-be in his left hand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ You goofballs.

Ok, I've enjoyed every part of this process EXCEPT for the hand sanding. I wasn't impressed with the 1" "shop roll" sandpaper I got from industrialabrasives.com. I think mirka PSA in my hand worked better.

First coat of danish oil. I'll be done with both saws soon.


----------



## summerfi

That's stunning Red. Truly beautiful. Is the sour cream a secret ingredient in your finish?


----------



## ErikF

Red- at what step of the build process did you use sour cream??

The walnut looks beautiful!


----------



## ErikF

Ha! Bob beat me to it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Bob. Special family recipe. When my son saw I was applying it with an old pair of his boxers….he was mortified….lol.


----------



## chrisstef

So your sayin sour cream and bacon strips go good together?


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I've always been super impressed with Industrial Abrasives stuff, though I've not tried these. What didn't you like?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, these are what I got:
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/sanding-rolls-shop-rolls-jweight-cloth-rolls-c-79_157.html

The abrasive was very similar to the stuff for a belt sander. That stuff works well on for power applications….but not so much by hand. The mirka stuff was twice as effective.


----------



## summerfi

The best sandpaper I've found is Norton 3X.


----------



## terryR

> Toolmaking is in our DNA. We can t help it.
> 
> - summerfi


...how funny…today I traded a lil DNA for more tool making experience…










...on a blue piece of Rainbow Odsidian. About 3 hours work so far…and only 2 bandaids. LOL.

Sweet tote, Red!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Great work on the tote Red, very nice.

Don't cut yourself too badly with the Odsidian TR!


----------



## lblack2x4

I feel bad but I'm gona have to back out on this. I got too into making my own saws now I have to go to college and will not get to make the smiths key.









That's what I was working on for my self


----------



## palaswood

"Hot damn this bird's jumpin!"

I was worried since not much action on this thread, but it just needed a kick in the pants in the form of an awesome caveman picture. lol

ok so im a little late getting started, but I just have to share this wood I scored for the handle. I hope it all works out cause now im getting excited!


















Im thinkin this just may work for a FEW saw handles


----------



## richardwootton

Joseph is that Rosewood? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## jordanp

Anyone making a saw handle or anything that requires sanding a lot of curves, needs to make themselves one of these


----------



## ToddJB

> The abrasive was very similar to the stuff for a belt sander. That stuff works well on for power applications….but not so much by hand. The mirka stuff was twice as effective.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That makes a lot for sense to me considering I only have used their stuff for power sanders


----------



## waho6o9

Good luck on your endeavors lblack2×4 and thank you for
letting us know.

That's a neat sanding jig Jordan thanks for the pic.

Nice exotic Joseph!


----------



## terryR

Holy cow, Joseph, is that QS Cocobolo or Che-chen? I love to guess…

+1 to Jordan's sanding bow…mine is store bought, but gets plenty of use. Same for small wooden rulers and dowels. I love the sandpaper I get here: http://www.woodworkingshop.com/

The German made Klingspor paper is the best I've ever used…I buy sheets in bulk, and they are only a few pennies more than the Borg, yet the abrasive lasts three times longer. That site also has more sanding drums, mops, stars, and inflatable stuff than I've seen elsewhere for you power sanders.


----------



## pastahill

Germany rules!!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent site TR and don't forget the Sandflex!


----------



## palaswood

QS COCO baby! Oh yeah. I searched high and low for something resembling what Don W used (Honduran rosewood with some sapwood accents) for some plane totes a while back. I fell in love with that look.

Cocobolo Rosewood (Dalbergia Retusa) from Mexico

I found this on feebay for a decent price. And I figure since cocobolo is such a popular figure wood, it may not even be that common to find quartersawn cocobolo, so I jumped at it. I literally cannot stop thinking about this hunk of wood. The stuff my dreams are made of…


----------



## Brit

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi. Lots of sterling work going on here. Keep it up fellas. Can't wait to see the fruits of your labours.

Also, don't forget about the Liogier Handle Maker's Rasp. I came home a couple of weeks ago to find one waiting for me. A present from my good friend Brett in Australia. I was gobsmacked!


----------



## Airframer

These rasps have me drooling over here! Didn't someone a while back on another thread post a link to some pretty reasonably priced hand stitched rasps? I'm thinking it was either Ian or Red. I meant to grab a couple at the time but lost the link.

BTW.. sad I'm not able to join in the fun here but you guys are doing some awesome work here. Eagerly waiting for the reveals!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric. I believe this is the site your referring to. They offer some hand stitched rasps made in Austria.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Rasps-Rifflers-Files/departments/38/


----------



## Mosquito

^ more in my price range. I'm sure Auriou rasps are fantastic, but just too far outside my budget. Will bookmark that link, as they may be something I add down the line


----------



## BigRedKnothead

They've got some nice alternatives to Starrett for dividers and such. I haven't ordered anything from them yet, but I've heard good things.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finished my swap saw and test run beastmaster today. They are fraught with mistakes…..yet turned out pretty well. 








-








-








-
Time to email pics.


----------



## jmartel

Damn that's a big saw plate.


----------



## waho6o9

That's a fine saw Mr. Red good job.


----------



## palaswood

+1 ^ The bar has been set

So now I gotta think up a clever name for the saw too? Decisions decisions….


----------



## summerfi

Red, is that your swap saw, or is that your trial run before making the swap saw? Either way, it's gorgeous. Very nice job.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. I learned a lot building that thing.

Bob, it's the "practice run" saw, but I ended up finishing the swap saw at the same time.


----------



## terryR

Certainly a Beast, Red! And, a gorgeous tote! Getting ready for the next bench build?

Better get off my lolling chair and get my test tote done…

Andy, congrats on the Liogier!


----------



## richardwootton

Red great work on that saw! Erik and I have talked a little bit about doing a hybrid half back type beastmaster saw with a slightly longer plate. Your saw kit was actually the inspiration for that idea.


----------



## cdaniels

Just figured if post a progress pic. Been working on contouring the handle for my dozuki saws


----------



## cdaniels

anybody home?


----------



## ErikF

Red, the saw looks great! I'm happy that that plate made its way to someone that could put it to use.



> Just figured if post a progress pic. Been working on contouring the handle for my dozuki saws
> 
> - cdaniels


I'm digging the shaped handle for the pull saw. Can you post a picture of the saw plates? How far into the handle will the saw plate be set?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I tried to do her justice for ya Erik. Proud to have it in my till.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't have time to join in on this sway, but below is what I've found to be very effective in shaping handles:










It was pricey, but I believe Harbor Freight has a knock off that's far less expensive.


----------



## waho6o9

Harbor Freight's bandfile belt sander around $30.00 USD:
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-bandfile-belt-sander-92158.html


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a good deal unless it's a total piece of crap, mine was 9 times that several years ago.


----------



## cdaniels

erik I don't have the means to make my own blade so I bought a few to attach to the handles. and I picked up a little extra something to throw in the box. Makes it nice to compare one made fully here in japan to the one i'm making.


----------



## cdaniels

i ordered a shinto rasp the other day after seeing something on here about one, not really sure why I bought it though?


----------



## waho6o9

A shinto rasp is a fine investment. It'll make shapes quickly and
you can use the other side to smooth out the rough cuts.


----------



## cdaniels

Hey guys I'm rlly sorry but I just got word that I will be leaving soon and I have to pack up all my tools and my house. I won't be able to participate in the swap anymore. I hope no one is upset and I apoligize


----------



## Sanding2day

Hey C, can only assume that is a return ticket to the states… Congrats and all the best with what is to come!

Got my issue of Wood yesterday and really liked the saw through books, book ends. Not certain about all the hardware they put into the plans *nothing could go wrong by deviating* right? Have several things going on right now but spent a few hours last night getting things closer to workable so hope to get some progress made soon. Really just cleaning up for the most part this week while I await the delivery of new wheels for the BS. Top one broke Sunday night making a nice array of sparks before I reached the off button, here is hoping the blade remains in fair shape as it appears…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for letting us know cdaniels take care.

Maybe change bearings with the new wheels hey Dan?


----------



## Sanding2day

> Maybe change bearings with the new wheels hey Dan?
> 
> - waho6o9


That would be a good idea although unnecessary at this time and I misspoke… It is not the wheel that requires replacement, just the tire. Am upgrading to the Urethane tires which I haven't used yet and ordered up a new Timber Wolf today just to have the new blade enjoyment along with the new tires.


----------



## Sanding2day

Ok, I'm ready to swap… Who's the lucky recipient?

Current projects are on hold for a minute while I wait on the new tires for the BS and figured I'd play a bit to see about this whole making a saw thing and was pleasantly surprised to see that it looks as though I will be able to make up a blade relatively effectively. The above masterpiece actually does a fine job crosscutting and an even better job ripping (given the single inch of 8PPI) even in the crude spending 10 minutes with a file just to see.

The idea of sharpening old blades has always been intimidating to me but I'm thinking this project will get me to overcome that concern, was really impressed at how doable making the teeth from scratch would be, and sure sharpening would be a breeze…

Am confident several hours with another piece of steel will provide good results…


----------



## palaswood

Dan thanks alot for 'cutting your teeth' on saw blade making. Hows that for a pun.

You gave me the confidence to just have at it! Bro now Im stoked! I was very intimidated since I got some blank pieces of steel along with pre punched saw blade from Erik F. - and I was thinking "How the hell am I gonna turn THIS into THAT!?" - I thought I was maybe biting off more than I could chew, happens to me alot.

NOT SO - I'm gonna prevail after all


----------



## Sanding2day

Joseph, Glad that it inspired you to give it a shot… Am confident now that it is not nearly as hard as we were making it out to be although I certainly make no claim that the finished saw blade will match Erik's…. I was in the same boat looking at the blanks I've had for nearly a year, I wanted to buy a finished blade/kit and make a nice handle but funds are short so making due with whats on hand…

Believe that this will actually be better at very least as a good learning experience, knocked out about 2" on the actual steel to be used and have a rough plan for the handle *BS tires are "supposed" to arrive tomorrow * Shame I have to work all weekend!


----------



## Mosquito

I need to get crackin' on mine again if I'm still in this… it's basically done, but needs final sanding and finish


----------



## Sanding2day

Well ahead of me Mos, sitting at about 3" of blade done and no handle… Tires arrived today but am waiting on the new BS blade so wont actually get started on construction until next week… Using that "around the 1st of Sep" as a true statement thinking it will be before the 15th anyway *Excited*


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, it's official, I have to drop out. I have too many other conflicting items on my (saw) plate right now. Maybe the next time around.


----------



## waho6o9

Not a problem Brian, take care of the important things on

your plate and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## palaswood

Whats the avg weight of a 12" backsaw?

Would you guys mind weighing your saws please? Thanks!


----------



## Tim457

They're dropping like flies boys. The time I thought I would have in August has evaporated so I'm out. That's what I get for being an optimist. Waho you did a great job setting this up with no firm swap until completed pics though.
One thing I do know for sure is there's going to be some great saws swapped.


----------



## Sanding2day

New tires arrived a few days back and new blade arrived yesterday. Got the rough body glued up and should be ready to do some shaping tonight to a limited degree. Was a pleasure using the new blade…

Did run into an issue with my saw blade making experience  Attempt was at a good ripcut dovetail like saw and my understanding was straight ^^^^ blades would do that trick. After plaining the tips with a file and attempting to resharpen the blade is cutting far from a desirable level.

Any assistance on what I may be doing wrong or links to sharpening guides may be benificial. If not I hope the recipient is a sharpening guru. Am confident on the saw's design although similar to other swaps I am going a little off of the norm. Should be interesting…


----------



## JayT

Shop time has been really limited, but should be able to get some work done on the saw this weekend. Hoping to get far enough along to finish Labor Day weekend, but I'm going to be cutting the deadline very close.


----------



## Sanding2day

Nights and Labor Day weekend… Indeed… Not going to have any weekends available in September so that sounds like a plan. Just read through Andy's Saw Talk series, excellent resources there. Will have to do some more playing to get my teeth to cut as desired.


----------



## terryR

Waho, how strict is the Sept1 deadline for photos? I'm not dropping out, but may be a little late with photos…

Shop time has nearly come to a halt with Farm chores and the Alabamy heat…looking for 97 degrees again today, with 75% humidity.

To top it off, our internet is off and on…the lil company who installed it is out of business, and the Mother Ship says they don't have qualified service reps in our area anymore! Jeez…gotta drive 15 minutes out of the valley for cell signal, but that beats no signal!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Got all the parts. Need to put it together. We need pics by Sept. 1? I can have pics, but it might not be completed pics.


----------



## waho6o9

The Sept 1 is only a reference point and not etched in stone.

A week or so + or - will get you in the ball park.

Have fun and make some saws.

Thanks for keeping us informed Tim!

Weight of a back saw Joseph?

Part Number 66014
Item Weight 14.4 ounces for a Pony 66012 12" with a plastic handle.

Enjoy the Labor Day weekend and make what you can.

As Dan states: "Should be interesting…"


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - here's a good visual on what the teeth should look like:










Its sounds like you've got the rake angle wide open. For a rip saw shoot for 5-10 degrees of rake. I think of rake being "the twist of the wrist". 5 degrees being aggressive and faster, 10 degrees being less aggressive and slower but easier to start and saw.

I wish I could have joined the swap but life is in the way so if anyone needs any help with the sharpening end of things shoot me a pm and ill do my best to help out if I can.


----------



## Sanding2day

Appreciate the guidance. Will look into the new file and getting the saw teeth fixed up.

The templates that you shared will be very helpful! In case anyone else had not seen this and are in need.

http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-tooth-spacing-templates/index.html


----------



## palaswood

Thanks waho6o9 - anyone else care to 'weigh in' on the topic of saw weight?


----------



## Sanding2day

I was curious if/why it matters Joseph. Believe it would be a personal preference although not knowing much with regards to hand saws I certainly could be incorrect. Doing a Google search yielded results from 4oz to 1.5 lbs. Guestimation on the one I am making will be right around a lb. and it was my hope that the extra weight would improve the saw's ability to work for itself.


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Joseph.

Is your saw way too heavy?


----------



## chrisstef

I bet youd find weights all over the place palas. Brass backs tend to weigh a bit more than those with steel spines. Also the type of wood used on the handle will make a bit of difference as well. Ive got a 14" brass backed saw that seems like its double the weight of my Veritas molded spine saw of the same size.


----------



## ErikF

I think Rob Cosman advertises his DT saw at 22 ounces and that is using a 1" X 1/4" slotted brass back. You aren't going to find many saws with a heftier back than that so it should be useable as a reference.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks guys. erik you mean 1" thick and 1/4" wide across the top of the back right? 1.5 lbs is pretty damn hefy i'd say.

Just wanted to get an idea of whats normal. I don't own any legit backsaws, that's why.


----------



## waho6o9

Getting close to completion, just letting the shellac cure a bit.










Erik's saw does the Zebrawood justice, I'm liking the looks
of it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine is finished. Just needs a little wax. Picture will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## ErikF

Looks good waho! I'll send you a picture in the next few days once I get the saw cleaned up


----------



## Sanding2day

Love Zebrawood… Great looking saw Waho!

Finished the build yesterday, and pleased that the design was functional after glue up (was concerned until checking it this morning) Betting mine will be the only saw with 5 rare earth magnets and painters tape built in. A better design would have prevented the need for the tape but was effective given the glue up circumstances I think.

Just need to finalize shape (rasp/sanding) finishing and put some time into workiing the teeth and should be in business.

First time using Elmer's Clamp Tape and would certainly recommend having some handy. *really helped me out*


----------



## Hammerthumb

Magnets and painters tape?

Mine has fishing line.


----------



## Sanding2day

Indeed Paul… Magnets were by design, tape was reactive during glue up, just necessary to prevent the saw plate from becoming a permenant fixture. As stated if I had it to redo I would have prevented this with another section of Mahogany. Wont have pics of the painters tape but did take a pic of inside including the magnets which I'll share when everything is finalized.


----------



## Mosquito

magnets and painters tape? My saw is going to be awfully plain in comparison lol


----------



## Sanding2day

Nothing plain about that panel saw if that is your intended swap… The Maple diamond set into the Mahogany is really beautiful!


----------



## richardwootton

Looks beautiful waho! I really wish I'd participated in this one, but I'm really glad I followed along. It makes building a saw seem a lot less daunting, especially with the great resources like ErikF and tgiag.


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, panel saw is mine… making another saw for the swap. Just need to apply finish and sharpen now


----------



## terryR

Minor progress here…have made two pieces of expensive firewood thus far…but this one's looking sweet…










...gonna get more done this week! I drew the tote myself, a combination of Gramercy's and Moses Eadon's, with Two Lawyers providing inspiration for the double nibs!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Teaser


----------



## palaswood

Nice teasers. Sick inlay there hammer and a sweet joint MMM mmm mmm

Waho6o9 - can you weight that zebrawood saw for me please? WHY AM I SO OBSESSED OVER WEIGHT? idk, but please do so


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Erik! Looking forward to your saw and I'm sure she's
a beaut.

Appreciate the comment Dan. Rasp/sanding and finishing is fun in my
estimation as it brings out the grain and all your fine work.
Good tip on the Elmers clamp tape, never heard of it:









Fishing line Paul? I used that on my bow saw and it's still working. 
Heavy string was used as I recall.

Plain saws rock Mos keep doing the good work.

Thanks Richard! Building a saw is daunting but you don't know what you can build 
until you try. Once ya get started it isn't too bad and ya wonder why we didn't
do this sooner. 
Here's the first one I built. My goal was to get done. The teeth look like the pacific 
ocean but it cuts and cracks me up because it does work.

















Erik is a great resource no doubt. I messed up and needed a bigger
cooper shoulder bolt and Erik shipped one quickly, thanks again Erik!
U da man.

Terry's swinging for the fences with an heirloom saw. Strong work bro
the double nibs is a great detail. It's a fun swap Terry don't stress 
too much if it isn't perfect. We know you like doing the best you can
and we appreciate your efforts.

Heck of a teaser Paul, excellent detail on the inlay.

Hey Joseph, the saw weighs around a pound. I don't have an ounce
scale and the needle moves about a pound when it's weighed. It's going to
weigh less as I have to go to a machine shop and cut a little off the saw,
Oops.


----------



## ToddJB

Clamp Tape - looks to me to be the exact same product as Xtreme Tape. I use to use this stuff all the time for my ice climbing tools. It's great stuff. And the Xtreme tape version is cheaper and longer than the Elmer's version.


----------



## Sanding2day

Nice work Paul really like the inlay. Have never used a bow saw, assuming that is what that is.

Thanks for the tip Todd certainly plan to maintain a supply of the clamp tape and Xtreme Tape may very well be a better way to go…

Fighting the urdge to call the saw shaped and sanded, put in a few hours thus far and really anxious to apply some finish… Soon, very soon…


----------



## summerfi

I'm on my way home from a 3+ week wildfire assignment in California. Now I need to get on the stick and finish my swap saw. Fortunately I had it mostly done before I left. It should only take a day or so to get it wrapped up.


----------



## palaswood

Glad youre making it home safe Bob. Your help is appreciated over here in CA.


----------



## waho6o9

What Joseph said, thanks Bob glad you made it back home.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Bob, you're a wildlife fire fighter? No wonder you live life with such passion!

OK, mine's done…









Edit…oh bollocks, wrong forum.


----------



## richardwootton

Such a tease Terry!

Edit… that is one gorgeous mallet head by the way.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Oh bollocks?

Is that for the box swap Terry?


----------



## summerfi

Terry, just what kind of saw is that anyway?


----------



## terryR

Paul, I never joined the box swap…regret that now. Just too busy this summer! I love your inlay BTW, hope you will Blog the process if you used hand tools?

Bob…ummm…that's a turned saw. I cannot figure out how to attach the blade yet! LOL.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Terry. I didn't have time to join the box swap either. Wish I had time for it!

Did the inlay with a modified card scraper. Had to use a dremel to make the scratch stock. Would have been quicker to find a 1/16" inlay router bit!


----------



## ErikF

Took her for a test run.


----------



## palaswood

Finally got started! lol but making great strides. this may still be a trial run, lets see if it doesnt end up as kindling after tonights shop time


----------



## richardwootton

Looking good Joseph.

Terry, sorry for confusing that with a mallet head, I couldn't see worth a darn on my phone.


----------



## terryR

Richard, I thought you were referring to the mallet in the background from the last swap. LOL! But, now that you mention it, that shape would make a nice gavel. Hmmm…

Looking forward to seeing that locust polished, Joseph!

Erik, those are great rip cuts. I used your plate to make the slot in my tote…rips great in hardwood! Ooh, is that cocobolo in the background?


----------



## ErikF

Terry- maybe it is cocobolo, but maybe not.  I'm glad to hear the saw kit came in useful during your build.

Waho- how many people do we have taking part in the swap?

One more thing….check out this claro walnut handle I finished today. The stuff is insane! I'm hoping the guy I bought the chunk from has some more. Wish I would have known this figure was hiding in this block before the swap saw was built. Enjoy…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Berry nice. I think walnut has the most to offer out of all our domestic species.


----------



## ErikF

> ^ Berry nice. I think walnut has the most to offer out of all our domestic species.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I agree. I've worked some pretty nice maple but have never been able to get the figure to come out like it naturally does in walnut. Gotta love it.


----------



## ErikF

Double post.


----------



## summerfi

That's some wild looking walnut, Erik. Wish I had some of that.

On an unrelated note, when I was recently in California, I saw a healthy 4' diameter American chestnut tree in the middle of nowhere in the small community of Forks of Salmon. The story is it came around Cape Horn from the eastern U.S. as a seedling more than 100 years ago. Pretty interesting.

I think we're supposed to send it pics of our saws by Sept. 1? Mine may be a few days late, as I'm having some special engraving done on it. Shouldn't be more than a few days though.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Sorry folks but it's looking like I'm not going to finish in time for the oct 1 deadline, let alone the sept 1 pictures. I haven't had shop time in over a month. I can bore you with excuses but the bottom line is, I've screwed the pooch and won't make it in time.


----------



## palaswood

I heard pooches hate it when you do that, Billy 

Bob, 4' Chestnut? How tall would you say it was? What a cool story. I hope that tree stands tall forever, but if it has to come down for 1 reason or another, wouldnt it be oh so sweet to get ur hands on that lumber?

Thats the real dichotomy of woodworking: you honor the trees and really cherish them, yet still cut them down to make use of their timbers. I suppose its on par with eating a Steak. Thanks cow. and Thanks Black locust tree. I shined up a piece of scrap to see what im workin with. holy cow. What a looker. Its shimmers like the dickens. And its hard as F***

Check out this close up. Trippy.


----------



## waho6o9

Ah Billy, we were looking forward to another masterpiece:








Maybe next time Billy enjoy the Labor Day Holiday.

Mighty fine walnut grain Erik looks like another winner. I'm not sure how many we 
have in the saw swap I'll try and figure it out over the weekend.

Cool story of the Chestnut tree in the Forks of Salmon Bob. Send pictures when you can, the
special engraving is a nice touch and is appreciated.


----------



## summerfi

Joseph, the chestnut was kind of wolfy, but still a tall tree. It has a large catface, probably from past mechanical damage, and is rotten in the center, so I don't know how long it will stand. There is another one there that is in even worse shape. There are also several black walnuts there. It is right at the store at Forks of Salmon if you're ever in that vicinity. It was loaded with nut pods, and the store keeper says the nuts are delicious. It would be nice to get some and start more seedlings.

Is that some of the locust I sent you? I'm glad it's going to a good cause.

On cutting down trees to use the wood, at least trees are a renewable resource, unlike oil, coal, etc. It's still sad to see the big old monarchs come down though.


----------



## AgentTwitch

There are some gorgeous examples of saw totes being displayed! I tried to custom mix an antique maple finish recipe, which may be a little muddy/dark. Not sure how I feel about it yet. I will update this post with a picture later. I might opt to make another saw if I have time left after the many valuable lessons I have learned from this build.

Keep those teaser pics coming!


----------



## terryR

Wow, Eric, that Claro Walnut is just sick. IF I had my way, we'd grow Claro hydroponically all year round here instead of chickens and pigs! If anyone is looking for Claro, a good place is eBay under the gunstock category. Tons of air dried figured Claro…priced accordingly. 

PM headed your way, Eric.

Bob, that's cool about the old Am.Chestnut tree you found! Heck, I'd be willing to purchase or trade for some of those seed pods, if any of you happen upon too many!


----------



## waho6o9

A picture would be great Norm.

Thanks.


----------



## palaswood

I dont know if I'll ever get there myself, but its nice to know about it. Very intriguing. You didnt happen to bring back any seed pods eh?

I could probably call the nice folk up there at that store and convince them to mail me a few if I was really tried lol

Yes thats your black locust Bob. It's really awesome wood! Ya got back home faster than I expected, but Ive been working so much I lose track of what week it even is sometimes. Wood will get out to you this weekend, yes I know youve heard that before 

since you love teasers norm, here is another saw project that started spur of the moment a while back, just "found it" again lol - walnut PALLET wood, nail holes drilled out and plugged with white oak / Ipe laminated plugs i turned round on the lathe. Oh and some black mulberry for kicks. Its maybe 40% done & just for fun


----------



## 7Footer

Well guys, somehow I screwed up royally last night. I'm not sure how but when drilling the holes for my handle they ended up off just enough to bugger my handle up real bad. My new tote is quite a bit smaller than the old one (something I didn't think of before starting it), so I had to grind a small piece off of the plate to make it fit inside the new handle, and I am only using 2 of the 3 nuts because I think the third one would be too close to the bottom edge of the handle.

It's one of those things that looks good from far, but far from good (and like schit up close).

I'm not sure what to do, but I'm definitely not sending this out to anyone. I had also made a 2nd tote, but it hasn't been shaped at all other than the rough cuts on the BS, and it won't work for this saw. I really don't think I have time to start over. There's a huge gap where the spline slides into the handle, and one of the nuts barely wants to thread in, in fact it damaged the threads a little on the screw, took me a half hour to get it situated enough to thread, and to boot when I was drilling the back side hold out for the nut for the medallion, my hand slid off and it drill the larger hole all the way through. Ugh, very humbling.


----------



## summerfi

Joseph - the woman who runs the store where the chestnut tree is located is a crusty old lady named Peggy Hanley. I'm sure she would do anything for a few bucks. Send her a letter with a few dollars and a small flat rate box and I'll bet this fall when the nuts are ripe she'll send you some. They were still very green when I was there and too early to harvest for planting.

I just looked the store up on google, and here is the address and phone no.
Forks of Salmon General Store
15800 Salmon River Rd
Forks Of Salmon, CA 96031
(530) 462-4747

Mind you, when I say "store" I'm being very kind. It's a run down old trailer with hardly any stock. If you've ever been to Forks of Salmon, though, you'll know it's the best they have to offer.


----------



## ErikF

> Well guys, somehow I screwed up royally last night. I m not sure how but when drilling the holes for my handle they ended up off just enough to bugger my handle up real bad. My new tote is quite a bit smaller than the old one (something I didn t think of before starting it), so I had to grind a small piece off of the plate to make it fit inside the new handle, and I am only using 2 of the 3 nuts because I think the third one would be too close to the bottom edge of the handle.
> 
> It s one of those things that looks good from far, but far from good (and like schit up close).
> 
> I m not sure what to do, but I m definitely not sending this out to anyone. I had also made a 2nd tote, but it hasn t been shaped at all other than the rough cuts on the BS, and it won t work for this saw. I really don t think I have time to start over. There s a huge gap where the spline slides into the handle, and one of the nuts barely wants to thread in, in fact it damaged the threads a little on the screw, took me a half hour to get it situated enough to thread, and to boot when I was drilling the back side hold out for the nut for the medallion, my hand slid off and it drill the larger hole all the way through. Ugh, very humbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 7Footer


If you can figure out the nut situation you might be able tap the spline further back on the plate and trim the front of the plate or round it with a file, this would tighten up the blade/tote fit. Trying to line up a new tote to a pre-drilled plate can be a pain in the butt…if you have the ability to drill the plate you might want to consider going that route. It looks like you put a lot of work into the saw, it would be a shame to waste it. If none of that help send me a PM, I have an idea.


----------



## 7Footer

I figured it be tricky getting in there nice and snug, but I thought I had it all measured/marked out correctly. See that black sharpie line on the plate in the 3rd pic - that that's what I had to grind off to get the plate to fit into the new tote, maybe I can file off a bit more and slide it back, but from what I was looking at last night the holes in the tote are off too much… Idk, I'll take a closer look when I get home tonight, maybe I can figure out something now that I've had a chance to calm down.


----------



## AgentTwitch

As promised, updated with pics. This is the maple saw handle with the "antique maple" finish. Its not as dark as it was last night, so its not as alarming to me. I tried to get the grain to pop a little with some dark walnut.



















This is after a single thin coat of finish. I have some more to build up!


----------



## richardwootton

That looks fantastic norm!


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Norm. I'm pretty sure there's no more room for curls on that lovely piece of Maple…Wow!

I finished the last hard part for my tote this afternoon…the mortise for the brass back. Came out nice and tight! Just plain old fun from here on…










jeez my leg vise has taken a beating this summer…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's pretty sharp Norm.

Sneaky…


----------



## waho6o9

I did the same thing 7footer did and went to a machine to correct 
said errors. Oops.

Good news is it's done, Bingo.

Great work Red, thanks for the preview.

Looking good Terry and the leg vise's holding her own.

The grain did pop Norm, good job she's a winner!


----------



## shampeon

A pristine leg vise is like perfectly clean hiking boots.


----------



## AgentTwitch

The maple board was a gem of a find. I have a few small pieces left that i hope to make some more tool handles from.


----------



## terryR

Ian, thanks for your support!  (Glad my chop isn't claro) Just like taking some new "friends" rock climbing, and when they open the back of the new SUV, a bunch of new, shiny gear rolls out with a few price tags still attached…

7footer, did Erik set you up with a good solution? After staring at your photos, that spine definately wants to be hammered down and towards the heel a bit. Might fill up your mortise gap? Honestly, after looking at my vintage backsaws, all of them have a gap there, too, and they don't bother me at all. Your tote looks great! Maybe you can enlarge the holes in the saw plate a little to help the tote move where you want it? Best of luck, bro…

Makes me wonder…how large are you guy's hands? I built my tote to fit my hand, and bet everyone else did, too!


----------



## 7Footer

I messed with it a little bit last night but didn't figure anything out. I filed a little bit more of the back of the plate off but that just makes the medallion hole off, which is already kinda funky. I don't know, I don't want to wallow out the holes in the plate or it right? 








I got the saw plate cleaned up and looking pretty nice though.
I'm really close to just giving up and bowing out because the quality of work is just not there.


----------



## palaswood

7footer, push through to the end and chalk it up to experience. It looks great - dont sell yourself short man!


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't do anything to the medallion hole, but it probably wouldn't be the end of the world to do it on the plate. As long as you can tighten it enough so it doesn't move, it should be fine


----------



## waho6o9

That's a fine tote 7footer, there's light at the end of the tunnel.

Looks good, good advice above as well.


----------



## palaswood

If the hole is off, and you really tighten it down, there is the danger it could crack no?


----------



## waho6o9

Just drill it out.


----------



## richardwootton

7footer, I think it looks great and I think you'd be fine to just drill it out a bit.


----------



## summerfi

I would take a small round file and file the hole in the plate enough to let the medallion screw pass through. I would also put the 3rd screw in below the other two. Saw screws seldom fit their holes tight enough to prevent the handle from moving a little. It is mostly the friction of the sides of the handle touching the plate that keeps it from moving after the screws are tightened. There is always a danger of the handle splitting at the screw holes, so it is wise to make them snug but not over-tighten them. That is a fine looking handle, 7, and I think it will look great with finish on it.


----------



## Brit

7footer - Bob beat me to it. Definitely no need to waste that excellent work. This is what you want to do, then file the plate so the medallion screw fits properly. That handle would benefit from another screw anyway. It will look great and nobody will be any the wiser.


----------



## Mosquito

lol my response must have been more clear in the context it was in while still in my head… that's what I was suggesting, to not worry about adjusting the hole in the plate to accommodate the tote.

I also agree with Brit, a 3rd screw would be on such a large tote


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks for the kind words and advice everyone.

Man Andy your photo tripped me out really bad, I looked at it and thought "wait, I only drilled 2 holes in the tote, wtf! lol. I went with 2 holes because I thought that the size of this tote is so much smaller than the original that the third hole will be too close to the bottom.

I'll give it one more shot tonight and see what I can come up with.


----------



## palaswood

Thats the spirit! I love the camaraderie and solidarity on here. Speaking of! If any of you could take a look at my blog post and offer a suggestion I would really appreciate it


----------



## terryR

Hang in there, 7footer! Your work is looking great IMO. That's why I love these tool swaps…so we can learn by asking specific questions while we all are building the same thing. File that hole in the plate larger…

Hey, Andy, would you mind drilling the holes in MY tote for me? LOL. That photo had me looking back and forth a few times!!!


----------



## waho6o9

She cuts mighty fine and I'm content with everything 
except the loose handle, scratch on tote, deep cut from
saw plate…...

Skill building not skill having and it's been a lot of fun as well.

If she cuts and is half way presentable it's a success.

Thanks for the help and great saw plate Erik!


----------



## 7Footer

I filed out the hole a little bit with my chainsaw file, it actually fit perfectly in there and re-shaped the hole well. I just might pull this off, cleaned up the tote this morning and did some sanding and it's looking pretty good, thanks for the encouragement fellas.

I don't have the photo shop skills like Andy, but do you guys still think I should drill out the third hole? It feels really solid with the two in there now, but it is a 14" saw. This is what I was talking about before, it's really close to the edge of the tote and I think it will look sort of goofy. 









I suppose I could also pick up one of those bits and drill a new hole in the plate, do they sell those at the big box stores or woodcraft?


----------



## summerfi

7 - I would move the 3rd screw up a bit and drill a new hole. The pic Andy made shows a perfect placement. I doubt you can buy the carbide spade bits at the box store, but I don't know about Woodcraft. Some people have used small carbide tipped masonry bits. I've drilled holes in saw plates with regular tool steel drill bits, but it can be pretty hard on them.


----------



## shampeon

I've used cobalt bits without too much trouble. I use a little 3-in-1 oil and step up to the size.


----------



## Sanding2day

Pleased to see that you are staying with it 7 footer, haven't been weighing in with advice as I feel ill qualified but would agree that if you were to put in a 3rd screw it should be up a bit as discussed.

If you decide on a new hole in the plate I can tell you the inexpensive DeWalt Titanium set I picked up specifically for this task does a fine job making it through in a drill press.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Titanium-Pilot-Point-Drill-Bit-Set-14-Piece-DW1354/202019930

I knew better and I'm sure that you do too but would be amiss if I didn't remind you that it would be appropriate to ensure your plate is clamped down securely. I thought I had a secure enough hold without and made this an official project adding a small personal injury *Gotta have the blood, sweat, and tears put in* have thus far avoided the tears but two out of three isn't bad…










Beautiful looking tote you have going… Someone is going to be a very happy!

My mother is currently visiting for my youngest daughter's 2nd Bday so I'm not getting a great deal of shop time but am making progress and nearing completion… Remain confident I will have mine ready for picture just a little past deadline but will make the shipment deadline well in advance…


----------



## terryR

Ouch, Dan. Thanks for taking one for the group!

Must remember clamp for plate while drilling today…










...oh, the choices of hardware…how did it get this complicated…


----------



## waho6o9

Fine looking saw terryR, the chamfered hardware

looks darn good.

Copper shoulder bolts from Erik was used on my saw and 
worked well.


----------



## terryR

Oooh, I really like that copper the more I see it!

And a cool heel on that plate, waho!

Edit…tapered hardware from Blackburn…kinda leaning that way!


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks terry.

Truth be told the machine shop gets the credit as I messed it up and

they fixed it or I'd be up the creek with another piece of Zebrawood. LOL

All's well that ends well.


----------



## waho6o9

It's close to show time Folks.

We have 2 pics sent in:

HammerThumb, and JayT.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's not all the pics you have sent in is it?


----------



## terryR

Just a few more days till my photo is sent…late, but making good progress! 

Edit…
Just two saws so far? Where's Red, Bob, Erik, and yourself, waho?

Oh well, figuring the swap details should be easy with just 6-8 entries! 

'Twas a difficult build…impossible for me without the kit from Erik…just sayin


----------



## summerfi

> Where s Red, Bob, Erik, and yourself, waho?
> - terryR


Bob is waiting on a part to come back from the engraver. Should be done in a couple days.


----------



## terryR

^actually, I was just window shopping for laser engravers last night…

Holy cash output! I'd have to engrave 1000 saw medallions at a price of $5 each to justify the machine…or maybe 500 medallions at $10…hmmm…

NOT!


----------



## summerfi

Yeah Terry, but you could engrave custom name tags for all the goats


----------



## terryR

Oh, hell yes, Bob!

I didn't think of that! Wife is certain to approve now! LOL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I sent my pic about a month ago. That's why I was making sure waho got it…or whether I need to resend.

You know I'm always done early;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Please resend Mr. Rojo as I missed it.

HammerThumb, JayT, Rojo, Erik, Waho, with

Bob and terryR on deck.

Please send, resend, pictures with your addresses and your

LumberJocks' handle if it's not apparent who you might be.

Strong work with some premium type saws appearing, very nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Will get a picture sent over when I get home from work


----------



## waho6o9

Cool, thanks Mos


----------



## AgentTwitch

I will also send a more complete photo of my build process your way. Its not complete, but it will be in time for the swap. Thanks Waho


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Norm.

HammerThumb, JayT, Rojo, Erik, Waho, with

Bob and terryR on deck. Norm and Mos have been added.


----------



## summerfi

Looking back through some of the recent posts, aren't 7footer, palaswood, and sanding2day in on this as well? Any others?


----------



## palaswood

wow thanks for callin me out by name bob!  
pic will be a day or 2 late. still in guys.


----------



## waho6o9

Good call Bob.

DHS comes to mind as well and has been sent an email.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm in Bob… Was having a crisis but I think I pushed through it…. I should have the saw all done by this weekend at the very latest, maybe even before (I didn't get any shop time over the holiday weekend), but then I'm planning on taking it to a guy here on the other side of town to sharpen it for me.


----------



## waho6o9

7footer is in +/- a week, thanks for checking in 7'er


----------



## GMatheson

I hope I'm still in. Been a little busy but hopefully I'll have a working saw by the end of the week. Just need to finish shaping the handle, sharpen the saw and then stick em together.


----------



## shampeon

I'm still in. Been working on a couple issues with this.


----------



## richardwootton

What are the issues Ian?


----------



## shampeon

The recesses for the nuts are just slightly off, as the pilot hole I drilled was a little too big for the lead spur of my Forstner bit. So I'm contemplating redoing the handle.

I've also noticed a slight bend in the plate when it's installed, even though the cut for the plate was straight.


----------



## waho6o9

Military and First responders, thank you for your service.

A couple of members have made a second saw for the swap,
many thanks, if Military & First responders need more time we can
make a saw swap around the Holidays for you.

God speed: your sacrifices and efforts are immensely appreciate.


----------



## waho6o9

Greg in Ontario, & Shampeon have been

added.

HammerThumb, JayT, Rojo, Erik, Waho, with

Bob and terryR on deck. Norm and Mos have been added.


----------



## richardwootton

Wait! How'd I get added?? I'm just an observer guys!


----------



## ToddJB

You better get started, Richard. You're on the list.


----------



## waho6o9

Oops

Sorry about that Richard.


----------



## Brit

*Shamp* - First try fitting the plate in the handle without the back fitted. If the bend is not present, then you know the kerf in the handle is good. Next hold a steel rule against both sides of the back and check to see if the steel rule rocks at all on one side or the other. If it does, there's your culprit. If it doesn't, then it is likely the mortise you cut for the back is marginally over to one side which will transmit to a bent plate.

Good luck everyone. Some great saws coming to fuition here.


----------



## Brit

*Shamp* - Of course it is also possible that everything is fine and the plate has just slipped in the back slightly at one end which is easily rectified.


----------



## ErikF

> The recesses for the nuts are just slightly off, as the pilot hole I drilled was a little too big for the lead spur of my Forstner bit. So I m contemplating redoing the handle.
> 
> I ve also noticed a slight bend in the plate when it s installed, even though the cut for the plate was straight.
> 
> - shampeon


I've run into this problem more times than I care to admit. If the mortise for the sawback isn't perfectly square with the slot for the plate it can make the blade twist slightly at the handle. You can sometime correct this with some light chisel work in the mortise and slightly widening the plate slot at the bottom of the mortise.


----------



## Brit

I'd love to have seen your face when you read that Richard LOL.


----------



## richardwootton

Andy, I got a knot in my stomach instantly and was thinking "what can I do in this amount of time?" I almost thought about boxing up the thumb hole Disston D8 I restored a while back.


----------



## JayT

> I almost thought about boxing up the thumb hole Disston D8 I restored a while back.
> 
> - richardwootton


Go ahead. I'll volunteer to be your swap recipient!


----------



## Sanding2day

Ok, Email with pic sent to Waho… As promised here is the pic of the inside of the saw showing how the magnets came into play. Really just assist in holding the plate, as it is adjustable from 1/4" to 2 1/4". As this looks like poo I have also included the finished saw ready for shipment pic as well. My wife says that this looks like a whale so perhaps not any better but I am relatively pleased minus previously mentioned deficiencies… Special thanks to Chris for sending a file to complete sharpening *worked great*. Sharpened as a rip cut as this seemed the most simplistic but it makes a better/easier cut than any of my hand saws both rip and crosscut… Hoping the recipient is right handed as I placed a bit of curvature in the top for the index finger of the right hand…


----------



## Mosquito

And pictures sent


----------



## waho6o9

Said pics received Mos, good job.


----------



## waho6o9

Great work on the saws!

Please advise on status and remember to send addresses.

Waho


----------



## terryR

Well, unfortunately, terryR has to drive an hour in each direction today to buy some groceries! Cannot work on tote without food and more oreos. 

Pics by Friday!

Hey, Andy, see YOU don't have to post a Blog once a month to be a valuable LJ…you've already posted soooo much info on braces, bits, saws, jeez, which ones have I missed reading?  Just being in the background of a forum makes our bench much deeper! (american baseball phrase you may have to look up)



Edit…what's up with the time stamps next to all the posts? Mine read 'Today at 10:30 PM'...


----------



## JayT

> Edit…what s up with the time stamps next to all the posts? Mine read Today at 10:30 PM …
> 
> - terryR


Time stamps

Personally, I'm liking the change from relative time/date (i.e. 15 minutes ago or 2 days ago) to fixed time & dates.


----------



## Mosquito

> Time stamps
> 
> Personally, I m liking the change from relative time/date (i.e. 15 minutes ago or 2 days ago) to fixed time & dates.
> 
> - JayT


Me too


----------



## terryR

nah, I like the old way…

under the new system, I have to know what day it is today. LOL!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I figure this is a good place to ask. Where does everyone get their saw files? I have an old D-4 that I need to be sharpen. Never sharpened a saw before, but this one is in such sad shape, I don't think I can hurt it.


----------



## JayT

Paul, most of my saw files are second hand pickups. It's amazing how many you can find at auctions and yard sales that look like they have never been used. I need to buy some new ones in a couple sizes and plan to purchase from Tools for Working Wood.


----------



## Hammerthumb

As I am not in the rust belt, that wont work. Las Vegas must be the worst place to find used tools of any kind. Last trip to the antique store area here yielded one Stanley #5. They wanted $150 for it. No other tools were found thru 6 stores. It sucks here. Anywhere to buy new?


----------



## waho6o9

I think Fastenal might have some files.

Red tang Simonds files work well for me.

6" extra slim taper DC
73-553000

I have a couple extra if you need some PM

Waho
All The Best


----------



## JayT

Online. The only files I've found at brick & mortar stores are pretty inferior quality-that includes the stores I buy for. Could we stock better files? Yes, but the vast majority of our customers won't want to pay the difference. They don't use files enough to know the difference between a crappy new Nicholson or a good one.

That's why I'm going with Tools for Working Wood. They are pretty particular and only sell files that they use for sharpening.


----------



## Wally331

ahh, It'll be a few days yet before a pic! School starting and football has me crazy busy but I'll get it done.


----------



## summerfi

Got my etched part back, and now I can't wait to finish up my saw!


----------



## GMatheson

Love the etch Bob. I'm looking forward to the finished saw too.

I drilled the holes in my plate and handle today. Went a lot smoother than I was expecting. Now all that's left is final sanding/finishing the handle and sharpening the saw. Should be done soon.


----------



## ToddJB

Crap, Bob. He nailed that etch. Looks amazing.


----------



## Sanding2day

Very nice Bob!


----------



## waho6o9

And a fine etching it is Bob!


----------



## terryR

Nice, Bob! Very professional…


----------



## 7Footer

Bob that is one fine looking etch, very cool.


----------



## richardwootton

Wow Bob, that's spot on!


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is now finished, reassembled, sharpened and ready to go out the door


----------



## terryR

Update: Saw plate attached to tote with minimal gapage…test drive reveals excellent ripping prowess! Even in my hands. LOL. Final sanding hath already begun.

My last teaser…










...in case anyone wants to have a go at guessing wood species…I'm allergic to this one!


----------



## summerfi

Looks terrific Terry. Double nib and cone nuts even. Now that's quality. I'm going to take a WAG and say Bolivian rosewood.


----------



## richardwootton

Lookin' slick there Terry! It almost looks like Walnut to me, but I'm not very good at this game.


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work terryR!

Your persistence and attention to detail makes for a premium

saw. Looks tight.


----------



## JayT

Lookin' sweet Terry.

Wahoo, better make sure he sends that to someone in a coastal environment to keep the beautiful fit. If it goes to Hammerthumb in Vegas, those tight gaps are sure to open up quite a bit.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah - things shrink so much here that it will turn a 12ppi saw into a 20ppi! ;-)


----------



## 7Footer

Terry, wow! That is absolutely beautiful. Man I wish I could make something like that! I really like how the spline isn't rounded, those squared ridges look really cool.


----------



## summerfi

Nah, in a coastal region that beautiful steel would rust real quick. He needs to send that saw to a nice moderate climate like Montana.


----------



## palaswood

Im thinkin that saw could use some Cali sun…

+1 rosewood, Honduran?


----------



## waho6o9

A coastal environment may work JayT.

I'm thinking Montana or Kansas for a loving home.

Las Vegas or Maine comes to mind as well.


----------



## 7Footer

Oregon would work well too. I can bring one of our dehumidifiers into the shop for the winter ;-)


----------



## GMatheson

Have we ruled out Canada? I already have a spot in the till saved for it.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, the gaps are on the OTHER side! LOL.

And a big prize to Bob who guessed the Rosewood correctly on the first try. Hopefully it will be a bit more reddish with finish…Morado with a lil knot. Shame I'm allergic…makes awesome plane totes.

Photos coming tomorrow as promised, waho…


----------



## Brit

Looking awesome Terry. A lot of work has gone into that.


----------



## donwilwol

lookin good Terry


----------



## waho6o9

Canada and Oregon are up for consideration.

Looking forward to the photos terry.


----------



## Sanding2day

She is a stunner Terry… Way to go!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Maine is a wonderful place to send tools. Just sayin'


----------



## GMatheson

Picture sent Waho

And for everyone else here is a little preview.


----------



## richardwootton

That's lookin' purdy Greg! I love copper.


----------



## Sanding2day

Way to go Greg… Some real beauties getting swapped! Excited to see them all on one page  Any word on recipeint being assigned Waho? Would like to get a letter written up and finalize packing with the odds and ends from around the shop. No half used rolls of electrical tape this time around but did throw in a rusty coping saw which would clean up nice


----------



## waho6o9

terryR and Greg sent in pictures and Wally's on deck finishing up

his saw.

No Dan, just waiting on the pictures and figuring who's closest to who to reduce

shipping times and costs, etc.

Thanks for sending the addresses along with the pictures folks, it helps a lot.

Any one hear from DHS? I sent an email and haven't received a response.


----------



## summerfi

My saw is finished and pictures have been emailed to waho6o9! Here's one final teaser shot.


----------



## 7Footer

Got mine done except for the sharpening, assembled it and tried to make a test cut it didn't want to pull through, examine it a little and find a slight bend in the spline…. Been trying to straighten it for the last hour but haven't gotten anywhere. Any tips from the guru's?


----------



## summerfi

What I do is tighten it in my vise with small pieces of wood at strategic locations so that when I tighten the vise it applies pressure and bends the spine. You may have to bend it past straight because it will spring back some.


----------



## waho6o9

Pics received from Bob, good job and she's a beaut.


----------



## Brit

I'm really excited to see all these saws. You guys have done a great job.

7Footer - I rest it on a couple of blocks and whack the fulcrum with a deadblow.


----------



## palaswood

when it rains it pours. Spent the weekend in the backyard dealing with swarming termites… so not much work on the saw.
On the plus side my roomates are happy im getting rid of some wood.

They arent in the house thank God. Tonight ill put in some hours on the saw and see how far I come. If I cant make it ill bow out, but Im gonna do my darndest. I really only need maybe 5 solid hours


----------



## Sanding2day

Sorry to hear of the termite issue and best of luck with the shop hours/completion of the saw…


----------



## palaswood

ok so this is getting ridiculous… I need forstner bits to drill the saw nut holes? I dont have a forstner bit set 

Can anyone suggest an alternative? Or is it time to face the music…


----------



## Airframer

I have drilled them with regular bits before with little issue. Forstner bits are optimal but not required IMHO.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks Eric, thats all I needed to hear.

Now go give that lil tyke a big hug. Gosh he is so darn cute that one. And with that huge mallet upside down! so great! lol

I got a niece thats bugging me to finish a dolphin i started carving on our summer camping trip, out of some deadfall western cedar. Thats next IMMEDIATELY following this saw. We gotta start em young!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, brad tips will work. Just go slow.


----------



## palaswood

Is this a Drill Press only type of operation? Or could I get away with the makita (going slow)?

I have a drill press at work, I could use it tomorrow. Should I wait?


----------



## waho6o9

Are you drilling the plate and the tote at the same time?

If so, drill press might be optimum but not necessary.

I drilled one with plate and tote at the same time without a drill press
and it turned out fine. 
Sharp bits are a must though.


----------



## Airframer

> I have a drill press at work, I could use it tomorrow. Should I wait?
> 
> - palaswood


Yes.


----------



## shampeon

If you're using brad points, make sure you get the depth of the highest point of the hole correct on scrap before you drill the handle. The advantage of forstners is that it drills a flat spot. Brads are a lot more finicky.


----------



## palaswood

ian eric waho609 u guys are awesome


----------



## 7Footer

Well guys, fingers crossed, this morning I took my saw into this old Russian guy who sharpens and fixes saws, he said the spline looks straight and couldn't really see any twist in the blade, he thought that it was probably binding up because there is no set on the teeth. It'll be done next Wednesday.


----------



## richardwootton

I wish we had an old Russian like that around here! All our old eastern europeans seem to be capable of doing is backing into my truck!


----------



## Sanding2day

> I wish we had an old Russian like that around here!
> - richardwootton


Indeed… I lucked out with good cutting action without set and was looking at it as a positive as the kerf is minimal. Presume that is simply due to the small 6" blade and being fully contained.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm hoping he gets it dialed in for me… Stef was saying he's had that same thing happen to a couple saws… It cut through alder with no problem, but oak and ash it wouldn't pull/push after about 1/2" depth…. The Russian has a cool shop right in SE Portland that I never even knew about and I've spent a lot of time in that area, good prices too.


----------



## waho6o9

Very good 7footer, keep at it you'll get it.

Wally's in with address and pics in this thread, thanks Pal.

Joseph's happening because we know you'll tell that drill press
to do things right. Rock on.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh yeah, I suppose I should send you pics in the meantime!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Finally in the home stretch. Just need to sharpen the saw at this point and look past my mistakes as lessons learned and 'character'. The TGIAG saw plate is much better than my saw plate I started from scratch. While both are .020" 1095 steel, the one I built didnt sing like the TGIAG plate.


----------



## palaswood

Seems that it behooved me to wait till the last minute, as I was able to benefit from all the mistakes that were made and solutions shared over the course of the swap. That being said, i don't like the feeling of being "late" so heres to starting earlier from now on.

Last night i was up quite late because I couldnt put down the chisel. I finally got some momentum on this saw and after I drill the holes today, its basically done except for sanding and a few detail surprises I have in store. Plate is already sharp (thanks Erik).

here is a teaser from my Instagram feed, took this earlier in the night before i cut the slot for the plate. Fits real snug. I ended up resharpening my chisel 3 times during this.









ONE BIG QUESTION!: What kind of finish are you guys putting on these handles?


----------



## JayT

Clean looking work, Joseph. I usually just use a couple coats of Danish oil for my handles. Enough to protect, not so much to start building a film. I've also used diluted BLO and like it, as well, but it takes quite a while to cure. Personally, I don't like film finishes like poly or lacquer for tool handles-I don't like the plastic feel when using.


----------



## summerfi

Nice job on the mortise Joseph. That locust certainly is hard on tools. Contains a lot of silica I think. As for finish, I prefer wipe on satin poly, but I'm probably in the minority on that.


----------



## Mosquito

I've frequently used Danish Oil and sometimes shellac. On the panel saw I made for myself, I used Danish oil, then shellac over it. On my swap saw, I used just tinted shellac.


----------



## palaswood

wow mos, thats exactly what I use lol Danish oil or Amber shellac, or both. I love how the amber shellac looks on normally bland woods like the SPFs.

Im out of Danish oil, need to pick some up PRONTO. Have you used the tinted Danish like the dark walnut? never have myself.

Ever use that mallet btw?


----------



## waho6o9

Clean mortise work Joseph, she turned out great.

I like using shellac and then wax for a finish. Danish oil works

great as well, except that wasn't used this time.

Good progress Joseph, and Norm's winding up too. Wally
just finished his saw, so when everyone's ready we'll exchange
saws.

We're on time so enjoy the process.


----------



## waho6o9

Another fine saw submitted by LJer Noah and it looks

great. Thanks pal.


----------



## terryR

Goodness gracious, Joseph, that mortise is as clean as CNC!  Nice work.

Anyone know of a good website where I can read all there is to know on Foley re-toothers? Or similar tools that can cut teeth in a blank piece of steel? Vintage or modern…

I can't buy just yet, since I have placed a weight limit of 50 pounds on new items until we move! LOL. But, this swap has me ready to learn more about the process.

Thanks!


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I've been looking for a retoother myself. You see them on ebay. Some are expensive, but even on the cheap ones shipping kills me. The hard part is finding the ratchet bars and carriers. Unless you're lucky enough to find a machine that comes with them, you'll pay big bucks for those. There's a lot of info on the internet about Foley sharpening equipment. One of the better sites is here.


----------



## terryR

Awesome link! 
Thanks, Bob!

Yep, I've noted a few on fleaBay, but as you said, the shipping kills the deal. Plus, I dunno what tools I'm even looking at now! Gonna have to read a ton…


----------



## Mosquito

> Im out of Danish oil, need to pick some up PRONTO. Have you used the tinted Danish like the dark walnut? never have myself.
> 
> Ever use that mallet btw?
> 
> - palaswood


I've never used tinted Danish Oil yet, but may give it a try at some point. Also, I have used the mallet. I used it quite a bit when I was making some large joinery on a bedframe


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I use tinted danish oils all the time. They're really the only "stains" I like to use. The dark walnut color looks great on oak (A&C furniture).

It occurred to me that every one of these swaps has been a "first" for me. First plane, first try square, first saw. Good fun.


----------



## palaswood

Im with you Red. I was thinking about that last night, how one of these swaps could lead toward a focus of woodworking for myself or one of us. Perhaps sawmaking strikes a chord, or the mallet fabrication etc…

It's a real treat and my pleasure to learn alongside you all; I have much respect for you guys and the atmosphere here on LJs is so welcoming, that it makes it easy to simply try new things, as you know when you get yourself into trouble, Smitty, Don, Red, Mos, Terry, Ian, Waho, Norm, Dan, too many to remember now, will be there to bail you out or suggest an alternative course of action you may not have considered or known about. You guys really are awesome.

*sniff* im gettin all emotional now… sorry. I promised myself i wouldnt do this! *sniff*

@TerryR, wow thats quite a compliment thanks! I used to mill solid aluminum airplane parts for Boeing on CNC as a youngster (i think i was 20?), so that really felt good to read that.


----------



## Mosquito

One of the things I've always liked about the swaps is that it's pushed me to try things I probably wouldn't have otherwise. The first mallet swap was the first mallet I ever made (and the second swap was the 2nd and 3rd mallets I've ever made). The marking knife and marking gauge swaps were firsts as well. The handplane was second, as was this swap.

The other thing that's nice, is that I can push myself to try something new, and if I really screw it up… well… it's going to someone else's shop so I don't have to look at it LOL

I think it also helps foster a tighter sense of community, here on LumberJocks, amongst a group of people most of which have never met before.


----------



## 7Footer

^Well said Mos, and Palas. I totally agree, I've learned probably 80% of what I know from this community on LJ's, and I love it. I've actually made friends with people from this site and am thankful for it!


----------



## terryR

Goodness, after a couple of days of reading, I'm less enthused about buying a Foley re-toother than last week! Just too many parts to chase down…and the shipping costs…whew!

Maybe it's cheaper to support LJ's who already own such a tool? Hey* ErikF*, how many toothed saw plates can I buy from you at once?  Got any G.Ebony left over??? I have many files, and NEED to learn to sharpen asap before my cahones get any older and smaller! LOL

+1 to making shop tools for the FIRST time for me as well during these swaps! First marking gauge, plane, and saw kit for me. Before signing up for the plane swap, I was sure it was over my head! Now, I look forward to another plane build. And, all the credit goes to everyone who participated and asked stupid questions BEFORE I did.

IMO, it's easier and more fun to learn how to make a saw tote mortise when other buddies are doing the same. Ditto for plane wedge, marking gauge parts, laminated mallet blanks…

Plus, I simply LOVE using tools made by a buddy in his shop! And, if I get a gift from an LJ I don't already know, well, there's the chance to make a new buddy. Win, win, win. Honestly, I use the scrub plane I received from CFyre a LOT more than my Stanley 40 since it fits my hands better and seems to remove wood faster.

So, any thoughts for the NEXT swap tool? I think waho gets to nominate the next swap master! LOL!


----------



## ErikF

Terry-R - I always have toothed saw plated for you. I'm in the same boat with the Foley re-toother, I want one but they never seem to have everything needed. Blackburn has a blog about building his own ratchet bars and carriers for a Burr re-toother, I would think the Foley is pretty similar. I want something quicker than my fly press so I'll probably be picking one up at the end of the year and will be banking on the milling machine to to make any necessary parts or to modify the existing machine. Maybe you should buy one first then tell me if it's worth the effort


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for volunteering to be the next swap master terryR!

Your attention to detail and never ending quest to do your best will
come in handy during the next swap.

I think making levels would be a good addition to our swap lists.

What say you guys and gals?


----------



## palaswood

here ye here ye +1 on TerryR for swapmaster


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, but I must regretfully decline. Too busy finishing up my campaign strategy and funding for a run at the 2016 Presidential Election.

Or was it…too busy trying to shore up this 1860's home so we can sell it, and move?


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, check with Stef on home selling tips. Better do it soon, now he's whining about new house work!


----------



## donwilwol

Let me know which it is Terry, if its the first, I'll make it to the polls, but I think you're on your own for the second.

besides, Its time for somebody new anyhow. We need some young blood, some new ideas, maybe an influx of cash!!


----------



## summerfi

Terry for President…candidate of the Hand Tool Party…a Stanley #1 in every till.


----------



## richardwootton

Bob, are you going to be his running mate? A Spear and Jackson in every saw till?


----------



## AgentTwitch

Congrats Terry on your uncontested victory as the swapmaster for the next LJ swap!


----------



## waho6o9

That's awesome Terry

U da man!


----------



## terryR

My Fellow Lumberjocks…In this Trying time where we face unknown enemies both at home and abroad, we must find the inner strength to pull together as one team, and focus blah, blah, blah…

Ah screw it! IF I were elected, I'd be shot the first week after the people hear all my plans for change! LOL!

Think I'll just write in TOF on my ballot…

I think I've already moderated 2 or 3 swaps? Time for fresh blood and new ideas…and another sucker!



Shop-built levels sound cool.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## palaswood

I second that nomination, TerryR
+1 theoldfart


----------



## 7Footer

Well the old Russian came through, saw cuts like butter on this mahogany, oak too. I'm happy now. Thanks to all of you guys for the encouragement and advice!


----------



## waho6o9

Very good 7footer, looks like it works quite well.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey wait a minute, what ballot? I havn't finished my bench. I'm going on a 2+ month road trip. My tools are dull and I'm gettin' fergetful anyway, what was I saying, I forgot. Where are the depends?


----------



## richardwootton

^lol, see guys, he's a politician through and through!


----------



## waho6o9

AgentTwitch and 7footer are happening with fine cutting saws.

Joseph how's the saw doing? Getting close, working on it, 
what's the scoop?


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the reply Joseph!

Joseph's working on a fine saw from Erik as well.

Good show all the way around. We'll be on time for the October 1st saw 
swap exchange.


----------



## waho6o9

Take it else where Basiskonto


----------



## summerfi

I'm heading back to California for another fire. Since I will probably still be gone when the saw swap occurs, I'll have my saw all packaged up and ready to ship. Assuming I have internet access where I'll be, I'll have the wife mail my saw when the exchange partners are announced. I may be late seeing the saw that someone sends me, but I'm sure it will be well worth waiting for. Good luck and have fun wrapping this up guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, be safe buddy and thanks. My children and grandchildren are out that way, thanks for keeping them safe.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the update Bob and be safe and may

you return home safely.


----------



## palaswood

So Bob is heading back to our neck of the woods, to save our woods' neck! Much obliged sir!

When should we expect notification of who we're sending our saws to?


----------



## waho6o9

When all the participants have submitted their addresses and

pictures of their saws.


----------



## waho6o9

Is everyone finished with their saws?


----------



## terryR

Done here, and this saw is getting in the way no matter where I place it in the shop! Oh, maybe the till?


----------



## waho6o9

terryR's on and thanks for the update!


----------



## AgentTwitch

All done here


----------



## waho6o9

Right on , thanks Norm.


----------



## palaswood

Done and done
1 last teaser


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Joseph!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well the only thing I have to do is wipe off the dust prior to shipping. Been finished for a while.


----------



## waho6o9

We have the following members ready to exchange saws:

Terry -  AL
Joseph - CA
Norm - ME
Jay - KS
Paul - NV
Dan - IA
Greg - Canada
Chris - WI
Bob - MT
Erik - CA
Shamp - CA
Noah - OR
Waho - CA
Sanding 2day
Mos
Now's the time to speak up if you don't see your name. I printed out the addresses
when the participants emailed me so I think everyone that's in is on the list.

A special thanks to those that have an extra saw for the exchange. Thank you Paul
for your consideration and if I missed some one else your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice teaser pic Joseph.

My saw is ready to go… Let's do this!


----------



## waho6o9

10 - 4 7'er

Here we go….


----------



## waho6o9

I'll need addresses from

Mos

Sanding 2 day


----------



## Mosquito

Do you want that in PM or to the e-mail?


----------



## waho6o9

PM is fine Mos, thank you


----------



## Mosquito

just replied to your e-mail lol


----------



## waho6o9

very good Mos thanks.

Emails have been sent to start the exchange.

Waiting on an address from: Sanding2day

Hello


----------



## palaswood

This is exciting


----------



## summerfi

I haven't received an email. Should I have?

I'm still working on the fre in California, but heading home on Wednesday.


----------



## waho6o9

I'll send another Bob thanks for the update and your

service on the fires.

One was emailed and another was sent PM.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks! Got it this time.


----------



## waho6o9

Your welcome Bob.


----------



## waho6o9

All emails and PMs have been sent to all participants.

Please advise otherwise and maybe check the spam

folder to find your info if need be.

A day ahead of schedule, good job gents.

Waho
All The Best

When posting in the projects page please tag with:

Saw Swap 2014

Thank you


----------



## 7Footer

Got the saw shipped out today, it should arrive at it's destination on Friday!


----------



## JayT

> Got the saw shipped out today, it should arrive at it s destination on Friday!
> 
> - 7Footer


Same here.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm really excited to see all of the saws you guys made!


----------



## waho6o9

Saw's on it's way, Thursday's the ETA.


----------



## richardwootton

Rhyme time with Waho!


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah buddy, like Joseph said it's exciting.

Can't wait to receive my saw and hopefully my

recipient won't be too disappointed with mine.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, this is the most fun part of the swap…Gotta build a box for mine, then it's a trip to town for the post!

So, when is our 'open' date?


----------



## waho6o9

Our open date is when you receive your saw.

Post away and please tag it with Saw Swap 2014

when and if you have time.


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine sent out last night, so should be on the move this morning. I got an e-mail from UPS that a shipment is due to be delivered today, and I don't believe I've ordered anything helicopter related lol


----------



## waho6o9

Good news Mos, post when you can.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm all giddy.


----------



## Mosquito

Glad it's showing up this week, as I'll be out on vacation most of next week… saw on vacation? We're driving… hmmm lol

"What did you do on vacation" "Saw the sights, until I got arrested for destruction of property"


----------



## summerfi

My saw was shipped today. I'm anxious to see what the new owner thinks of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Please say it's me;-)

Got mine out a couple days ago too.


----------



## Mosquito

Damn it… So the UPS e-mail I got last night was actually AFTER midnight, so apparently I don't get my saw until tomorrow. Bummer lol


----------



## ErikF

Get my saw today! Thanks a lot, Waho!
I'll be giving her a test run tomorrow and will post pictures after that. I'll be getting my saw out by this weekend.


----------



## waho6o9

Good news Erik, have fun and thanks again for your help.

And I know your recipient will appreciate your saw as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

UPS picked up mine today. Probably Monday delivery.


----------



## summerfi

> ^Please say it s me;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Sorry Red, it wasn't you. But if I get the sweet saw you made, I'll be smilin'


----------



## terryR

My saw is in the mail now…headed all the way across the US…sorry, Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. We keep getting each other in these swaps;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh wait, I get it Terry. Never mind.

But you may or may not be getting a saw from me today;-)


----------



## Mosquito

USPS says the one I sent out should be delivered tomorrow…


----------



## JayT

USPS says the one I made was delivered today. Hopefully someone on the thread received it or else there is a very confused postal customer out there.


----------



## Hammerthumb

UPS says the one I shipped is out for delivery today.


----------



## terryR

Red, you're killing me, bro! LOL! I'd go sit by the mail box, but mine is headed to the wife's work address, I hope!

I feel a barrage of cool photos coming…










...best I could do with a sharpie sitting on the floor…


----------



## richardwootton

I like it Terry!


----------



## summerfi

Mine has a long ways to go. I don't think it will get there until next week.


----------



## Brit

Can't wait to see the fruits of your labour guys. This is going to be cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Guess I'm the first to bring the thunder. JayT sent me this sweet bow saw made from honey locust and osage orange. I love that I keep getting stuff from guys who think outside of the box. Thanks man.









-


----------



## theoldfart

Now that is a fine piece of artistry, well done Jay and lucky you Red.


----------



## summerfi

That's a fine looking saw. Very well done.


----------



## richardwootton

That's a very nice bow saw. Good job Jay, and Congrats Red.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cool bowsaw Red. Great job JayT!

Red, how does it compare to your fret saw. Qurious minds want to know.


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent work on the bow saw Jay!

Congratulations Red and hopefully you can make room for 
your saw in your fine saw till.

Good job.


----------



## Hammerthumb

According to UPS my recipient received the package today. Don't know who he is, but his name is Jimmy in California.


----------



## Airframer

Come on guys! Those of us who have lurked through the whole process have been promised some saw porn! Lets get to it!


----------



## ToddJB

That's a beauty, JayT


----------



## waho6o9

Bronze inlay on Bubinga and this Bow saw is awesome.

Complete with templates for another saw a couple of extra 
saw blades and a nice letter explaining the intricacies of 
said saw.

Many thanks Hammerthumb!


----------



## john2005

> Come on guys! Those of us who have lurked through the whole process have been promised some saw porn! Lets get to it!
> 
> - Airframer


What he said

Also totally diggin the bow saws


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad you like it. I was surprised it was delivered today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shaazzamm! Nice work Paul.


----------



## waho6o9

It's a real neat saw with a lot of detail in it.

Thanks again Paul, I'll put her to good use.


----------



## 7Footer

Wow Red, that is cool. Awesome work JayT.

H-Thumb, friggin awesome. Kudos to both of you guys.


----------



## richardwootton

That is really pretty Paul. Waho, I'm sure you'll enjoy that bow saw! I need to build me one now…


----------



## JayT

Paul, that saw is gorgeous!

Hope the saw serves you well, Red. Since it's been debuted, I went ahead and did a project post.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks guys, she's a beaut.

You'll dig making one Ricahard and we'll see it in the projects page one day.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work guys! I got mine today, and got it all unpacked. No pics of the saw just yet though…


----------



## AgentTwitch

I have been traveling, it will be in the mail early next week. I promise!


----------



## summerfi

Some sweet bow saws going on around here. Nice job guys. I can't wait to see what's coming next.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Bob. Wondering where all the hacksaws are. Was hoping to see a few posted this evening.


----------



## theoldfart

Much bow saw envy here!


----------



## GMatheson

Nice saws guys. Good start to the swap show. Looking at those bowsaws makes me want to go and actually build the bowsaw kit I picked up months ago. As for my swap saw it will be mailed out Monday morning.


----------



## terryR

Nice looking bow saws thus far! Always wanted to make one…next swap…LOL.

Always wished we could click on images here on LJ and see the full-sized photo! Now's the usual reason…would love to see that Bubinga and Bronze! 

Sounds like my gorgeous gift from BigRed is sitting at my wife's office. bummer. Not sure I can wait till Monday to see it?


----------



## summerfi

Oh wow, my saw is being delivered today. That was quick for such a long trip.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Posted the one I made Waho in projects in case anyone wants a closer look.


----------



## JayT

Got a package from Chris (Wally331) in the mail today. In it was a beautiful brass backed dovetail saw.










Had to give it a quick test run. Starts easily, tracks great and is exteremely comfortable.










This is so much higher quality than the re-handled gent's saw I was using, I can't wait to do a dovetailed project! Thanks, Chris.


----------



## waho6o9

May she serve you well for a long time Jay as Wally's work

will last a lifetime. Great work Wally.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Now that's a nice saw!


----------



## GMatheson

Another great Wally saw. You're a lucky guy JayT. Looking forward to your dovetails


----------



## wormil

Forgive the intrusion but I'm doing an ornament swap again this year:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64443


----------



## waho6o9

Great idea Rick, I'm in and will use my new bow saw to

cut some dovetails to make ornaments.


----------



## ErikF

I'm in the middle of cleaning a heavily neglected Atlas lathe so I haven't been able to put my new saw to any heavy use yet but so far it works great! Cut a quick set of tails this evening, the saw is very comfortable. Thanks, Waho! You da man!


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Erik glad to see you're putting her to good use.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice work, waho!


----------



## jmartel

What kind of handle is that?


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Todd.

It's Zebrawood jmartel.


----------



## jmartel

Interesting. That looks more orange than the zebrawood I've used. Either way, cool grain pattern on the handle.


----------



## waho6o9

Yea, the grain did pop when I dipped it in a can of shellac.

The handle absorbed a lot, then after it dried I waxed it,

appreciate the kind words.


----------



## GMatheson

That's purdy


----------



## JayT

Nice job, Waho.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I received an amazing package in the mail on my return home from a business trip. I was like a child on Christmas morning opening up the package. Bob, you have a serious gift my friend! The half back saw cuts as great as it looks! the handle is flawless and is very comfortable to grip.The added decorative lambs tongue and nib give the saw an even more elegant appearance over the orginal Disston.

For those who attempted to guess what wood the tote was made out of, the answer is West Indian Satinwood.














































The little bonus xacto saw is very comfortable to use and will come in very handy when making small dovetails for an upcoming project.

Thank you, SummerFi!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Bob, what a gorgeous saw!

Norm, you are a very lucky guy.


----------



## waho6o9

She's a stunner Bob, congratulations Norm whata saw!

You have a serious skill set there Bob thank you for your efforts.

@Jayt thanks for the Kudos.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, that is a work to art. Beautiful saw, Sir.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Really cool handle on that one ErikF. Really nice work Jimmy.

Awesome saws Bob. Never used a halfback. It looks flawless.

Great work guys!


----------



## terryR

Nice saw porn this morning!

Waho, love the way the Zebrawood finished with shellac…gotta remember that. Erik should be able to see that tote on the till all the way across the shop! 

Congrats, Norm! That's a gorgeous half-back, Bob. An excellent tribute to vintage!!! I can see a lot of love in that tote.


----------



## Brit

Really enjoying all these wonderful saws guys. You have all done an amazing job. May all your cuts be straight and true and your teeth as sharp as Stef's wit.


----------



## ErikF

Daaaaaannnnnngggggg! Bob, that saw is beautiful!


----------



## JayT

> May all your cuts be straight and true and your teeth as sharp as Stef s wit.
> 
> - Brit


That'd be much better than cuts as straight as Stef's teeth.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks guys. I enjoyed making the saw, and Norm, I 'm glad you like it. I know you had requested a half-back when the swap started, and I hope this one fills the bill.

Here is a link to my project post on the saw.


----------



## 7Footer

Incredible Bob, just incredible. The etch looks great too.

Nice Waho, that zebrawood is gorgeous!


----------



## chrisstef

Im giving this work a standing ovation. I wish I could have participated but ill settle for being an observer on this one. Lots of eye candy.


----------



## Mosquito

My bench is slightly occupied by a project at the moment, so I haven't been able to test the one 7Footer sent out yet :-(

I do have this picture at least, though… I was going to take a picture of the bottle of beer for the "Toast the retiree" movement over at the State of your Shop thread, and my wife said I should take a picture with the MN cutting board, and the saw too


----------



## waho6o9

Great job on the saw 7'er and we know Mos will 
take good care of her.

Love the details on the handle.

Thanks for the compliments terryr & 7'er!


----------



## summerfi

Some great saws showing up. Waho and 7'er, the handles on both your saws are fantastic. Some very beautiful wood there.


----------



## palaswood

Such great saws already! PC motherboard fried on me so I was without a computer this weekend; that was like being in a time warp! I'm back on here at work (shhh).

Saw hasnt shipped out yet, but I'll send it expedited tomorrow. It's only going up north, so it shouldnt take too long. I took some design liberties, but thats my prerogative right? I hope its well received.


----------



## Hammerthumb

So the postman brought a package in a package today. First the note from TerryR:










Sorry it's sideways, but here is the important part:



















It has a Bolivian Rosewood handle. Sharpened by ErikF.

Great job Terry! And also thanks Erik!


----------



## summerfi

Congrats Paul. Love that handle Terry. It's a beautiful saw.


----------



## JayT

Very cool! Excellent job, Terry.


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent work terryR, you have the double nibs on top very

classy.

Paul's going to love that saw and the fine sharpening skills of Erik.

Good show.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with Stef, serious eye candy folks. Congratulations all around. and if anyone doesn't like their gift remember us have-nots out here. ;-)


----------



## richardwootton

Great job buddy, those double nibs are fantastic!


----------



## lysdexic

^ What Aged Flatus said


----------



## Brit

All I can say is God help us when Terry's sharpening skills match his tote shaping skills. Look out world!


----------



## john2005

You boys are producing art, not just saws. They look incredible.


----------



## Mosquito

I got confirmation that the saw I sent was delivered, and indeed works!


----------



## terryR

Glad you like it, Paul, hope it gets more scratches on the plate soon! I tried to NOT scratch it during the assembly, but that was harder than expected! 

Tried to tell you guys I was a re-incarnated saw maker! LOL! Andy, I can feel success is near now. All I need is a supply of spring steel, a metal lathe to make the hardware, and a few weeks to practice. When I first joined LJ's, it was the restoration of vintage saws that drew me in…now 1,000 days later…I'm ready for all the rusties in my shop!

And, ALL the credit goes to you guys on this forum, the saw forum, the plane forum, brace forum, etc…YOU GUYS are awesome with the way you share knowledge!


----------



## ErikF

Terry- that saw is a beauty…talk about some fine lines! It's a sexy piece.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Great job, Terry. I like the medallion and split nut combo as well as the double fillets. It really came together!


----------



## GMatheson

Good news for someone. Tracking says my saw has left Canada. Bad news is I found my note that was supposed to be with the saw on my shop floor. Oops.


----------



## Sanding2day

Realized that I had not yet posted the above picture of the wonderful dovetail saw received from Mos… Without doubt my favorite saw to date, so many thanks! Beauty and functionality, feels like it was made for my grip, and cuts like it is enchanted. Fine work without question!


----------



## summerfi

That's a beautiful saw Mos and Dan. Looks like a LN. What wood is the handle?


----------



## Brit

Another beauty! Well done Mos. Congrats Dan.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Beautiful saw Mos! Congrats Dan. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## waho6o9

Dan scores a Mos original and she's a beaut.

Great work Mos.


----------



## Sanding2day

Bob, the handle is a very nicely grained Maple.

On a side note a package arrived to the Missoula, MT Post Office at 2:56 A.M. So close…


----------



## Mosquito

It was a piece from a nice board of quilted maple that I had picked up specifically to make saw handles. I hope to eventually make myself a set of saws, using the quartersawn ribbon sapele for rip saws, and the quilted maple for cross cut. I screwed that up with this one, as I used the quilted maple, but it's a rip saw… But maybe I'll use the quilted maple for back saws, and sapele for handsaws. The maple isn't very wide, so I don't think I'll be able to get a panel saw tote out of it, unless I don't have the grain run the right way

It's a 9" dovetail saw from a Blackburn tools 10" dovetail saw kit (always check the direction of the teeth at least twice before you cut an angle into the "back" of the saw plate lol). The handle was finished with 4 coats of shellac tinted with antique maple dye


----------



## richardwootton

That turned out great Mos!


----------



## summerfi

Got a box in the mail today from Dan in IL (Sanding2day). What could it be?










What the hay! It's a box of shavings and some other stuff. Let's see what's in there.










Well there is a saw, but it doesn't look like a LJ made saw. Is there something else hiding in there?










There it is. It's a stair saw!










Sweet looking mahogany and maple lamination. But can it cut?










Oh yeah, it cuts!










Thanks Dan. This is my first and only stair saw, and it will have a nice home in my shop.


----------



## waho6o9

Great saw Dan.

Never knew there was a stair saw, amazing what you learn
on LumberJocks.

I'm looking forward to the stairs in the project page Bob, and it's

nice to add to the saw till something you didn't have.


----------



## donwilwol

looking good guys, looking real good!!


----------



## terryR

Nice stuff, guys!

We should do this again!


----------



## Sanding2day

Happy to see that it has arrived Bob…

Not really familiar with the purpose of a "stair saw" as it applies to making stair, I did make use of this saw making dados and found it very helpful *Had to be tested you know*. Measured and drew line pounded in chisel indent on each side and cut the edges for chisel clean up. Will need to make another at some point to get away from the router/dado blade on ts. Pleased to hear that you didn't already have one as aside from making do with on hand materials I certainly wanted to provide a true VOAK  All the best…


----------



## summerfi

So what happened to the other saws in this swap; we haven't seen them all yet have we? It's 2 weeks after the deadline.


----------



## 7Footer

Was thinking the same thing Bob…. I've been running to the mailbox/front door every day like an excited child for the last 2 weeks but haven't received one yet… Maybe today is the day? lol.


----------



## GMatheson

I just opened mine today. A nice little dovetail saw from AgentTwitch.

Well packed with a little note.










Purdy looking saw.



















And it cuts beautifully too.










Thanks for the saw AgentTwitch. It is going to get lots of use and fits perfectly in the open spot of my till.

My saw has been delivered. Just waiting for it's reveal before I post it as a project.


----------



## ErikF

Well that is a beautiful saw! I love the figure of the wood and shape of the tote.

Shipped my saw a little over a week ago, hope it arrived safe? In a moment of overwhelming genius I threw away the tracking number.


----------



## 7Footer

^ditto. The figure is fantastic.


----------



## summerfi

That's a beauty alright. Congrats Greg, and way to go Norm.


----------



## JayT

Pretty figure in that handle. Nicely done.


----------



## richardwootton

AgentTwitch, what kind of stain did you use on that maple?


----------



## GMatheson

The letter says Transtint Antique Maple and Walnut dye with a lacquer finish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like mine as been lost by USPS. So….Terry and I are bummin.


----------



## richardwootton

That's no bueno Rojo!


----------



## terryR

Yep, I live in a cursed place. Cannot get mail, TV, cell signal, running water, or dependable help on anything.

So Sorry Red's fine saw had to come near the black hole of N.AL. 

Guys, I'm staying out of future swaps till we can move…


----------



## ToddJB

That blows. Any chance of recovery or return mail?


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Wow, I just read through this thread and I'm really impressed with the saws you buys built. This looks like it was a fun event, if you do it again I'll participate. It's not like I have too many projects or anything


----------



## terryR

^yeah, Red should be able to get a $50 bill from USPS.

I have had planes lost for 3 months in the mail, then show up! weird science?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So Sorry Red s fine saw had to come near the black hole of N.AL.
> - terryR


Ehh, not your fault Terry. I'll follow up with USPS and we'll go from there. We'll figure something out….but it might not be til you move to Colorado…lol.


----------



## summerfi

Sorry about the missing saw Terry and Red. That really sucks. Maybe your postman has himself a nice saw Terry.

I hope I'm not sticking my nose where it doesn't belong, but I hate to see anyone shorted in these swaps. Here are the loose ends I'm aware of:

Red sent Terry a saw and it seems to be lost in the mail.
Noah has not received a saw.
Chris (Wally) has not reported receiving a saw.
Greg's saw was delivered but no one has reported receiving it.
Erik's saw was mailed but no one has reported receiving it.
Joseph has not reported mailing or receiving a saw.
Ian (Shampion) was on the list but there's no recent info on him. Is he still part of the swap?

Did I miss anything? Does our swap administrator need to look into the missing saws?


----------



## ToddJB

> So Sorry Red s fine saw had to come near the black hole of N.AL.
> - terryR
> 
> Ehh, not your fault Terry. I ll follow up with USPS and we ll go from there. We ll figure something out….but it might not be til you move to Colorado…lol.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red can send it to it to me ASAP and I'll keep it safe and sound for you until you get here, Terry.


----------



## terryR

Todd, you are a real buddy! I owe ya a big kiss when we arrive in CO! 

Bob, we actually bypassed my postman and have been mailing packages to the wife's work addy for a month. However, I'm pretty sure the Dept of Homeland Security is opening all my mail, so they must have really liked Red's saw! Or they felt it was too sharp and dangerous for the mail. LOL.


----------



## waho6o9

Saws are in transit and patience is key.

Noah's saw should be arriving late this week or
early next week.

Wally's saw is probably going through customs and will
arrive in due course.

Terry's saw seems to be missing in transit.

All participants emails have been exchanged and saws have been or 
will be shipped.

Waho
All The Best


----------



## 7Footer

Red, Terry, man that really sucks…. Sorry to hear and hopefully it turns up.


----------



## GMatheson

Good news is Wally's saw cleared customs and he has possession of it. Probably too busy playing with his foley setup (I know I would be) to spend much time here. I'm sure he'll check in soon enough.

Sucks that we lost one in the mail. Hopefully some stranger will enjoy it, start woodworking, sign up to LJs and share his new saw with us.


----------



## richardwootton

That would be epic Greg.


----------



## waho6o9

Shamp's saw is out for delivery today, yay.


----------



## Wally331

Yep I've got the saw! She's absolutely a beauty too! I just haven't had time to post pictures yet, but I'll throw something together this weekend. Sorry for the delay! Last week of regular season for us. We will get #1 or 2 seed for playoffs if we win. Higher seed always plays at home this year so we should be able to guarantee at least 2 homefield games.


----------



## donwilwol

You all got to admit, its not to often you can say " I know a high school football player who makes kick a$$ hand saws"

Sorry I couldn't participate in this one, but it's been a pleasure to follow.

Terry, you got to get out of the USPS Bermuda triangle.


----------



## shampeon

I received a gorgeous dovetail saw from Erik last week, but didn't open it until my own saw arrived at Joseph's (palaswood). I've been super scarce here of late as we are in escrow on a new house, and I literally have had zero time for anything fun. Pictures of the saw are forthcoming.


----------



## terryR

Sounds like all the saws are showing up finally. 

I think my wife found Red's lost saw…my fault on that one!

We bypassed our home postal carriers, and shipped it to her work address. However, I forgot to tell waho my wife's name, or tell the company to look out for a package with a DIFFERENT last name on it. Doh! So, they had no clue who terryR is, and marked the saw 'Return to Shipper'. Hopefully, it will be on Red's doorstep any day now. Then, I have a real good excuse to drive to meet Red and family! LOL!

OK, too soon to discuss the NEXT swap? I'm back in!!!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

I want in on the next one!



> OK, too soon to discuss the NEXT swap? I m back in!!!
> 
> - terryR


----------



## palaswood

I received Ian's wonderful Texas Ebony and Copper backed 12-inch 12 ppi rip tenon saw last night. I felt bad opening it since my saw hasnt yet arrived at its new owner's yet, but I wanted to share his fine craftsmanship with you all. He also made me a split nut driver in Goncalo Alves that is VERY cool. I Love the saw, its beauty AND the beast and will taste wood regularly!


















Truth be told, I'm maybe the worst person I've ever met when it comes to meeting deadlines. I just got lambasted in a team meeting at work for the very same thing.

The saw I made won't arrive until Monday it looks like. But I did my best on the saw & I sincerely hope it's worth the wait. I apologize for the delay but that seems to be a central theme in my life.


----------



## ToddJB

That is stunning. I really like the driver, too.


----------



## JayT

Beautiful work from Ian! You should enjoy that for a long time, Joseph.


----------



## richardwootton

What a great looking saw there Joseph. If it makes you feel any better, I'm terrible with deadlines also, that's probably why I shouldn't partake in the swaps!


----------



## summerfi

Outstanding job on the saw Ian. I'm not too familiar with Texas ebony, but it certainly is beautiful, and you did a superb job of sculpting it.


----------



## richardwootton

Oh that's Texas Ebony? I'd been looking for some for a saw handle as well. Gorgeous!


----------



## Brit

That's a beauty Ian! Congrats Joseph.


----------



## terryR

Sweet saw, Ian, congrats Joseph! Love the sapwood in the tote…never heard of Texas Ebony, but will look for it in the future!

The shape of that driver just begs to be picked up!


----------



## waho6o9

Most excellent work Shamp!

Sporting a driver as well, very nice.

Looking forward to your saw projects on the project page Joseph, and
take good care of her she's a beaut.


----------



## terryR

Whew, just received Red's gorgeous saw safe and sound!

Wicked cheek, lovely walnut, photos and test cuts in the AM…

Thanks Red!
Thanks waho!


----------



## waho6o9

Great news terryR! Reds makes good stuff, looking forward to the 
pictures terryR.

Is anyone waiting on the delivery of their saw?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear Terry. Bummer it got lost in postal-land for 3 weeks.

I feel like I should note that I did get it mailed by the deadline….the first time…

Cough, cough…...*palaswood*. Dude?


----------



## palaswood

My saw was delivered today


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Joseph- Sorry if your offended by the callout….but I do feel it was in order. I've talked to guys in swaps who don't receive their tool til 3 weeks after everyone else, and it kinda sours the experience.

Also, this site is smaller than you think. Not keepin your word with guys, as you have with your recent dealings, won't make many friends here.


----------



## GMatheson

Been waiting for Wally to reveal the saw I sent but we know he is busy so I guess I'll pop a few pics up. Got the plate and saw nuts from Erik and sharpened it myself. The handle is walnut and based on the Biggin&sons template with a few slight modifications.


----------



## summerfi

Looking forward to seeing more pics of that saw Terry.

Greg, that's a beautiful saw. You really did a nice job on the handle. What is stamped on the handle?

+1 for Red. Deadlines are there for a reason. A sure way to kill these swaps in to not take the time commitment seriously.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice saw Greg!


----------



## palaswood

who said anything about being offended Red? I dont get offended, lifes too short man.
I do feel quite sheepish but what can you do.
I learned alot about how I work during this swap and I realized that Im not willing to send out a sub par product to meet a deadline, so maybe I shouldnt be committing to deadlines Im not committed to meeting. So its a learning experience in more than just hands on woodworking skills. It was late arriving, but the saws we shared will hopefully last a lifetime.

Im sorry I was so late everyone.


----------



## ErikF

That saw sure turned out great, Greg! I'm digging the stamped handle, really gives an old school look to it.


----------



## terryR

Nice saw, Greg! Lots of work in that tote!

Looks like we swapped a BUNCH of Erik's kits. Congrats, Erik!!! 

+1 to swap deadlines being very important. Besides driving the moderator insane, it lets the others down who have played by the rules. Looks like this one is winding down with good results, though!


----------



## waho6o9

That's a fantastic saw GMatheson!

I really like that handle it has classic look to it.

All's well that ends well my friends. Great work folks keep at it!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Took some time off so I have not kept up with the swap for the last few weeks.

Very nice saws everyone. Well done!


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks guys. It was a fun little project. Making a saw is pretty much fool proof when you start with a nice kit like Erik provides. I love the stamped handles. I put a mark on every saw I restore just to add to the history. For this saw I put GDM14 and WALLY.


----------



## 7Footer

It's true, my saw arrived yesterday.

It's a very nice saw, looks like a kit from Erik. The tote is black locust? The tote feels good, I have somewhat large hands so it fits my grubby paws quite nice. It will have a nice home in my shop.
Thank you Joseph.





































Yes deadlines are for a reason, having a month between submitting pictures and putting the finishing touches on your product should be plenty of time. I'll guarantee that not a single one of us on here are okay with sending out a 'sub-par' product, so I don't feel like that's a valid excuse. There were a couple things I wasn't happy with about my saw, but this was also a learning experience for me, and I did my best, not only did I get my saw done but I even took it to a business and had it sharpened, where it sat in a shop for over a week, yet I still managed to get mine shipped out on Oct. 1. I procrastinate with the best of them, but not for things like this. These swaps are really cool, and it's so exciting and fun to know that you're going to receive a handmade tool from a person you've most likely never met, and the anticipation is heightened even more because you don't know who your sender is or what exactly you're going to receive, and it's a HUGE deal for everyone in these swaps. I made a point to get it out on time because I didn't want to be that guy. I don't want to take anything away from your saw Joseph, it is very nice and I am appreciative that it was finally delivered. But I do feel you need to be called out for taking 3+ weeks to get the saw out, Red's saw was shipped, returned to sender, re-shipped to Terry and still arrived the same day as yours, and according to your instragram you've had a solid amount of shop time in the past month, so just get your crap together bro.


----------



## 7Footer

Oh and Greg and Shamp, beautiful saws, wonderful work.


----------



## palaswood

I got it. Thanks for your honesty.
We all have our cross to bear bro, and this is mine. I cant get to work on time either. Ever. Its something ive been struggling with my whole life and I cant seem to beat it.

You all have been so forthcoming with your experience and been very kind to me this past year and so it really hurts now that youre all ganging up on me but obviously I deserve it. I got my saw late too but I didnt say anything because that stuff doesnt bother me, but it seems to bother you guys.

Im really sorry I ruined your experience man. It bothers me more than you know.

Im glad I opened up the handle in case the guy had big hands.

Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes…thats good advice


----------



## 7Footer

We aren't trying to gang up on you. A few days, a week or so late isn't a big deal, there's always circumstances that arise. You really didn't ruin my experience and I wasn't trying to beat you down with my criticism, when the day comes to send your packages, it's like the honeymoon phase, and after 3 weeks that excitement starts to fade a bit (although in marriage the honeymoon phase hopefully lasts longer). But it's okay, in the end it worked out, I received a very nice saw. Don't beat yourself up, just try and learn from it.


----------



## terryR

Sorry it took so long…but here is Red's sweet saw…










Love the walnut and copper, the custom cheek, fits my big ole hand great! Cuts nice and true thanks to Eric! LOL. I won't bore you guys with photos of my attempts to stop drifting to the right of the line while ripping…How about this instead.










...will be easy to pick out the copper back!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, too many saws. I'm going to help you out by taking a few off your hands as long as your willing to pay postage. I know, it's very generous of me but it's who I am!


----------



## ToddJB

Red, really great job. I like it a lot.

Joseph, creative with the forked horn. I've not seen that done before.

Terry, my land, you've got some great saws there. I'm gonna do some guessing. From right to left - LN, Wally, Red, Disston, Erik?, ?, Bad Ax


----------



## ToddJB

Red, is the plate a different kind of steel, it looks blue-er?


----------



## summerfi

Terry, Terry, Terry. You have a backsaw problem. They say there's help for that. No, I haven't found it yet either.


----------



## CFrye

> How about this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...will be easy to pick out the copper back!
> 
> - terryR


^^^This is why I don't venture to the saw thread!
Been following this swap and drooling over the proceeds. You guys did some stellar work. Maybe next time I'll join in…


----------



## JayT

Niiiiiice, Red! Glad it survived all the USPS transport. It fits right in with the rest of Terry's collection.

Well done with the build, Joseph. I'm sure 7' will enjoy that for many years.


----------



## ErikF

Joseph- nice looking saw! I'm a fan on the black locust handle.

Red, your saw looks sick! I especially like the unique cheek and the way the walnut looks with the copper. Glad you were able to assist our local backsaw hoarder (Terry) with his problem.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Greg! This is gorgeous work, my friend-Sorry for the delayed response.



>


This swap experience, and all of you, have been great. I hope there is a new tool swap in the works, looking forward to my second one after all.


----------



## terryR

^hate to admit it, but I've got a 12" Tyzack NOT in the till since I'm slowly replacing the tote. And 2 more from the 1800's waiting for me to restore. And a Bridge City japanese with a back, too. Nope, no saw problems here. I can stop anytime. 

Todd, very good. From L-R, Bad Axe, Gramercy, Gramercy, Disston, Red, Wally, and LN.


----------



## ToddJB

Gramercy - you foiled me again!


----------



## palaswood

yeah todd I'm always trying to push the creativity envelope. I come from a family of artists & my older brother even draws comic books for a living (but probably nothing you've ever heard of). I guess I needed more tangible medium in which to express myself.

When thinking about the 'horn' it brought images of an animal with horns, and the idea grew from there. It almost didnt happen, but I guess I figured innovation never happens unless someone takes that first leap of faith.

My plate, back and nuts all came from Erik too. He's got a real good thing going there! I may puttin in an order soon for another kit - I think i want to make myself a dovetail saw for christmas.

7footer, I'm glad you like it. Those cuts look good. And thanks, I will learn from this. I have a lot of past commitments I have yet to fulfill, and i think that would be a good place to start.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah there's some cool little details in the tote that give it a lot of character. I brought it to work to show my Pops and a couple co-workers who are into woodworking, they thought it was very cool too.


----------



## richardwootton

> ^hate to admit it, but I ve got a 12" Tyzack NOT in the till since I m slowly replacing the tote. And 2 more from the 1800 s waiting for me to restore. And a Bridge City japanese with a back, too. Nope, no saw problems here. I can stop anytime.
> 
> Todd, very good. From L-R, Bad Axe, Gramercy, Gramercy, Disston, Red, Wally, and LN.
> 
> - terryR


Man I love those grammercy handles!


----------



## richardwootton

Joseph, those really are some very cool details! And Red, I think I've said it before, but it deserves repeating. Gorgeous saw!


----------



## summerfi

I remember at the start of this swap a number of people seemed intimidated by the prospect of making a saw themselves. Now just look at the results. Some very very nice saws have come out of this. I'm betting several of the people who made their first saw for this swap will continue making more saws in the future. I call that success. Good job everyone.


----------



## ToddJB

This swap has convinced me I need to give it a go. Thanks all.

Have all saws been displayed?


----------



## GMatheson

Since we are talking about Eriks great saw here is the big mitre saw I bundled with the swap saw. Started the Lacewood handle today.


----------



## Mosquito

nice Greg. I had ordered a piece of spring steel shim stock from McMaster-Carr, but it must have come from a roll, as it's got a good curve to it. Was going to make myself another panel saw, but not sure what I'm going to do about the bend…


----------



## ErikF

Mos- I had this problem with a few pieces of shim stock, especially after cutting it. I read a few methods to straighten it out but the only thing I have found that works is a slip roller. If you have a friend that works in a body shop or machine shop they normally have them on hand.


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was afraid of lol I'll have to do some poking around and see what I can find…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Just return it to McMaster. Tell them that you ordered flat stock, not coil stock. They should either refund your money or ship you another piece.



> nice Greg. I had ordered a piece of spring steel shim stock from McMaster-Carr, but it must have come from a roll, as it s got a good curve to it. Was going to make myself another panel saw, but not sure what I m going to do about the bend…
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## richardwootton

Greg, is that an Eric made plate? That lacewood looks fantastic by the way.


----------



## GMatheson

Yup. It's all Erik. Even came fully sharpened which probably took a while to do all 30".


----------



## ErikF

A couple thousand file strokes went into getting that plate ready to cut. I'm looking forward to the finished product, sure is a pretty handle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, is the plate a different kind of steel, it looks blue-er?
> 
> - ToddJB


Nah, might just be the pic. Same stuff Erik's been using. Imo, the big, thick copper back makes the saw. When I tried it out….I wanted to keep it and order another kit…lol.



> Red, your saw looks sick! I especially like the unique cheek and the way the walnut looks with the copper. Glad you were able to assist our local backsaw hoarder (Terry) with his problem.
> 
> - ErikF


Thanks man. I actually debated pretty hard on that cheek detail. Glad you guys liked it.

I admit, making hand planes was easier than I thought. Making saws was more difficult than I thought. A new appreciation for you sawmakers. Learned a lot. Thanks for the great swap guys.


----------



## terryR

Red's plate probably looks blue due to all the friggin fluorescent lights in me shop. I even turned a few OFF for the photo…darn saw plates are hard to photograph!

Yep, saw making is difficult…anyone with a store bought iron can make a plane! 

So, McMaster-Carr sells flat spring steel, huh? Good to know! Been pricing anvils in my spare time…guess I'll keep beating on my railroad iron!

Another tool swap? Wooden levels? Shooting boards? I nominate Red as moderator! LOL.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the great saw swap guys and Cindy!

I'm down for wooden levels or shooting boards, good ideas terryR!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

I'm all fired up to make a saw after this thread!

Or maybe a marking gauge? Everyone needs an extra marking gauge.



> Thanks for the great saw swap guys and Cindy!
> 
> I m down for wooden levels or shooting boards, good ideas terryR!
> 
> - waho6o9


----------



## Mosquito

The marking gauge one was fun, but not sure how I'll top the last one I made lol.

Wonder if it sees any use…


----------



## terryR

^yeah, that guitar was very cool!

BTW, I've seen scraper blades that shape from hardened steel if you need to get creative again…

I bet a phallic-shaped gauge would be remembered…might get used depending on the recipient!

LOL


----------



## Brit

Great saws everyone. Thanks for sharing the results I really enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Terry… if we do another know the recipient before hand and I get you…. ;-)


----------



## terryR

^I can't touch that one! 

Been on McMaster-Carr looking for saw plate material…not the rolled stuff. Does this page look correct? It mentions the steel is cold rolled…everything I see so far says that.










IF anyone knows the correct part number for flat steel, or another vendor, please share…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Terry, that's not the stuff you want. It's annealed, you want the spring tempered material.


----------



## summerfi

You want 1095 steel Terry. The picture above is 1074/1075.

Here's another source. Even though the picture looks like a roll, this item is two flat sheets 25" long.
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Stock-Temper-MIL-S-7947-Length/dp/B005I5D068/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414335485&sr=8-1&keywords=1095+steel+shim+0.020%22


----------



## waho6o9

I have a couple of 1095 pieces in the shop some where, PM
me if you want em terryR.

Or

http://www.mcmaster.com/#grade-1095-steel/=ubj95m


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

look at this material-in whatever width you want. 1095 with a spring temper, avid the annealed stuff.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#9075k1/=ubj74r


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

Sharpening practice was humbling today…not sure I'm ready to buy steel this week. 

Better keep wasting the vintage steel…


----------



## Mosquito

This is what I got from McMaster. It had a decent curve to it though
http://www.mcmaster.com/#spring-steel-shim-stock/=ubq7we


----------



## AgentTwitch

+1 Red as moderator. +1 Tool swap!

Jigs, marking gauges, levels, measuring tools, shooting boards, its all good stuff.


----------



## terryR

Feeling better today after fresh Kenyan coffee…waho, PM coming your way on the steel! 

Yeah, we NEED someone to step up and take control for the next swap…organize a vote for a build…


----------



## AgentTwitch

I will moderate the next tool swap. I should stop nominating others to do my bidding, lol.

I know there are others on this community that are far more capable of completing one of these, so if you want to do it instead, or offer your experience, I am happy to have it.

So what is the next tool swap going to be?

VOTE FOR IT and help me spread the word. Votes will be accepted through 12:00 p.m. (EST) on October 30, 2014.


----------



## terryR

Norm, we usually try to swap every 4 months, trying to avoid the Christmas season due to shipping. The next swap should probably 'end' Feb28. Frequently, we somehow vote on the next item to be built. You give folks 3 weeks or so to sign up. Then, a photo of the completed item is sent to you a few weeks before the shipping deadline. This is really where folks enter the swap. Then, you do the random swap thing, and deal with 50 emails or PM's, and we all mail our purty stuff.

get ready for lots of email…


----------



## AgentTwitch

Sounds Good, Terry

Cast your vote for the next Lumberjocks tool swap.

You have the option of writing in an item if you do not see what you would like. Whatever gets the most votes (or write ins) will become the next swap.

Once the next tool swap project has been established, you will have the opportunity to participate.

Expected duration is 4 months, with a start date of 01 November 2014 and end date of 01 March 2015.

Voting ends on October 30th at 12:00 EST.

Only one vote per participant, please


----------



## ToddJB

Norm, you might want to start a new form, something like, "Vote for New Tool Swap Item" so those not following this forum can get in on it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> +1 Red as moderator. +1 Tool swap!
> 
> Jigs, marking gauges, levels, measuring tools, shooting boards, its all good stuff.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


LOL Norm. You had me scrollin up to see who nominated me! I'm up for whatever. The only thing about a shooting board is that that it's tough to know what kind of plane the other person will be using. We'd have to make the track guide adjustable…...or sent ready for final fitting.

Also, I don't think its a big deal if we redo some of the popular swaps. You can always have more than one.


----------



## Mosquito

My vote is probably not a mallet swap, as that was the last one, and we've done it twice already lol Other than that, I'd be up for pretty much any on the list I think


----------



## AgentTwitch

Excellent advice, ToddJB. Made a new forum topic and have recieved plenty of bites


----------

